# Movies you watch again and again?



## dealgrabber2002

This is not "eh, it's on and nothing else good to watch, so I'll watch it again"

It's the "hmmm, I think I am going to watch it again tonight" 

Mind are Resident Evil I, Aliens vs predators I, Avatar, and Rocky IV.

I watched those at least 6 times.


----------



## RUSH FAN

1. Goodfellas
2. Alien
3. Heat ( Deniro and Pacino)


----------



## lightmyfire13

Alien,Descent,......


----------



## Dave D

Oblivion

Jackie Brown

American Gangster

Closer to the Edge

Zulu


----------



## LGT

The hunger games
LA confidential
Terminator
Avatar
The amazing Spiderman 2
Pulp fiction
Monty python search for the holy grail
Full metal jacket
Platoon

I've watched all of these at least eight times.
I've even watched Avatar twice on the same day, same with The hunger games.

Honorable mentions go to The deer hunter and The Caine mutiny.


----------



## jabe1

The Big Lebowski
The Blues Brothers
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Be Cool
Das Boot (director's cut)
Caddyshack


----------



## Steve K

The Blues Brothers (I've watched that dozens of times... now I mostly just enjoy the legendary musicians)
Dr. Strangelove
Full Metal Jacket
The Fog of War (pretty amazing stuff)
and about anything by Monty Python or the Marx brothers


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Star Wars - when I heard production was on for number 7 I re-watched 1 through 6 in sequence again over the period of a week.


----------



## smokinbasser

Rocky Horror Picture Show, GWTW, Apocalypse Now. almost any Dean Martin&Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pulp Fiction

Jackie Brown

Django Unchained 

~ Chance


----------



## RetroTechie

The Matrix (possibly my all time favorite, don't care much for the sequels)
James Bond movies
The Blues Brothers
Rambo - First Blood
Terminator 2 (and 3, and 1, to a lesser degree)
Quentin Tarantino movies
Blade Runner
Leon
The Beach
First Knight
Heat
Das Boot


----------



## whiteoakjoe

1. Alien
2. Aliens
3. Saving Private Ryan
4. Signs
5. Any Sean Connery James Bond movie


----------



## turbodog

fight club


----------



## mcnair55

In no order but

Any 007
Any Bourne
Any Steven Seagal
Any Jason Statham
Zulu
The Great Escape
Von Ryans Express
Where Eagles Dare
The Dam Bustera
A Bridge to Far
Croc Dundee all 3
Reds
Salt


----------



## skyfire

just going to name off shows and movies in the collection that ive watch at least 5 times.

pitch black
resident evil 3
matrix
T2
ninja scroll
house of 1000 corpses
devils rejects
zombieland
shrek 1 and 2
kill bill
friday 1 and 2
half baked
futurama (all seasons and its movies)
chapelle show season 1 and 2

theres probably more, just cant think of them.


----------



## Greta

Princess Bride (Inconceivable!)
Despicable Me (1 & 2)
Shoot 'Em Up (Ya know what I hate?)
Machete (1 & 2)
Desperado
Finding Nemo
Archer (all seasons)


----------



## Tana

Teenage years:

Heat (DeNiro/Pacino)
Terminator 2
Top Gun
Dumb & Dumber

Past few years:

Black Hawk Down
We Were Soldiers
Saving Private Ryan
Band Of Brothers (Mini Series)
Wall-E


----------



## Slumber

SE7EN

Fight Club

True Romance

500 Days of Summer

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

80's and 90's John Cusack Films


----------



## yoyoman

Clint Eastwood in Sergio Leone's "Fistful of Dollars" and Toshio Mufune in Kurosawa's "Jojimbo" because they are the same movie (scene by scene, even the camera angles are the same). One with guns and one with swords. Great actors and great directors. I watch them back-to-back and one day will watch them side-by-side.


----------



## Unicorn

The Princess Bride
Battle Beyond the Stars (incredibly cheesy movie, but in a good way!)
Blackhawk Down
Full Metal Jacket
Hamburger Hill
Python, any

There are others I just can't think of that I have and watch repeatedly. I'm just brain dead at the moment.

As a teen I watched RHPS I don't know how many hundreds of times.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Oh, I forgot 
blackhawk down
pitch black
Up (from Disney)


----------



## whill44

A lot of the titles listed above (watched more than three times) but some of my all time favorites are.
Bite the Bullet
Sneakers
The Cutting Edge
Kingdom of Heaven (I can watch this anytime)


----------



## Monocrom

"Exposure" (1991) 
The most realistic knife-fighting movie ever made. (Though not entirely saying much based on comparison.)

"Resident Evil" (2002)
Still the best out of all of them.

"The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" (1966)
Just an absolute classic.

"Dawn of the Dead" (2004 version)
Just can't get enough of it for some odd reason.

"Westworld" (1973)
Honestly, of all the films that would do fantastically well as a remake in the age of one disgusting, bloated, remake after another.... We're still going to have to wait for this one. (Though rumors floated around of a remake being released this year. So far, nope!)

*Edit:*

Pretty much every Bond film ever made.


----------



## whill44

Monocrom said:


> "Exposure" (1991)
> The most realistic knife-fighting movie ever made. (Though not entirely saying much based on comparison.)



I liked. The Hunted (2003)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ferris Bueller. When he's singing in the parade. :twothumbs I've never grown tired of that scene.

~ Chance

If you could be anyone for a day......

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RaIjYvIayj0


----------



## orbital

+

_*Raiders of the Lost Ark*_ is a third of a century old 

.. bet I'v seen it a half dozen times


______________

early Underworld stuff keeps my attention w/ Selene
various other classic sci-fi stuff

add: croms mention of Westworld is a big 10-4


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> "Exposure" (1991)
> The most realistic knife-fighting movie ever made. (Though not entirely saying much based on comparison.)





orbital said:


> +
> 
> _*Raiders of the Lost Arc*_ is a third of a century old



I like when that guy brings his knife to the gunfight. 

~ Chance


----------



## blackbalsam

Slingblade and Deliverance


----------



## Zeruel

Shawshank Redemption
Lord of War
Gattaca
V for Vendetta
Kill Bill 1 & 2
Django Unchained
Inglorious Basterds
Avatar
Aliens
Star Wars series
Saving Private Ryan
Blackhawk Down
Terminator 1 & 2
Wall-E
Ratatouille
The Pianist
Schindler's List
Gladiator
World War Z

I'm sure there are more....


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Hitman


----------



## markr6

So many good ones! I'm sure to miss half of them but here goes:

Casino
Die Hard
Pulp Fiction
The Abyss
Bullitt
Rocky 1-4
Predator
Dumb & Dumber
Goodfellas
The Hunt for Red October
Heat


----------



## DAN92

- Heat (1995 with Robert De Niro and Al Pacino)
- Collateral (2004 with Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx)
- Oblivion (2013 with Tom Cruise)


----------



## Ruislip

She Wore a Yellow Ribbon
Shawshank Redemption
Dances With Wolves
Oxbow Incident


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I like when that guy brings his knife to the gunfight.
> 
> ~ Chance



.... I love guys who say that. Oops! Looks like someone got stabbed before he could clear his gun from the holster. Hey, how'd that happen?


----------



## Monocrom

whill44 said:


> I liked. The Hunted (2003)



No offense but the Tom Brown Tracker used in the film came out a decade earlier and was Mr. Brown's solution to an all purpose wilderness survival knife that could do several different cutting tasks. With knife fighting not being even remotely on that list of functions. But sadly leave it to Hollywood to ignore that.


----------



## whill44

Monocrom said:


> No offense but the Tom Brown Tracker used in the film came out a decade earlier and was Mr. Brown's solution to an all purpose wilderness survival knife that could do several different cutting tasks. With knife fighting not being even remotely on that list of functions. But sadly leave it to Hollywood to ignore that.



I agree they chose it for it's looks. To me it was not so much the type of knife used. but the style of fighting that was done. Of course in a real knife fight, of even near equals, most likely no one gets out alive.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> .... I love guys who say that.



Not this guy! :tsk:



Monocrom said:


> Oops! Looks like someone got stabbed before he could clear his gun from the holster. Hey, how'd that happen?



Action got a head-start. Reaction forgot, "There ain't no rules in a knife fight."

~ Chance


----------



## Bigblue

Another vote for Shawshank. Best movie all time imo.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Another vote for Blues Brothers and Ferris Bueller. Also Forrest Gump. Every time I watch it I pick up another nuance that I missed the previous time.
Also:
City Slickers 1 & 2
Back to the Future
Airplane


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Predator I


----------



## TDon

Shawshank Redemption
The Matrix
Forrest Gump


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey TDon, :welcome:

~ Chance


----------



## TDon

Thanks for the warm welcome Chance.


----------



## Launch Mini

A Knight's Tale
What About Bob
Christmas Vacation
Nightmare Before Christmas
Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## markr6

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Predator I



RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNN! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! GET TO THA CHOPPA!!!!!!


----------



## radiopej

The Harry Potter series, Volcano and Con Air.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

markr6 said:


> RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNN! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! GET TO THA CHOPPA!!!!!!


lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Firefly & Serenity. Yes I know Firefly was a TV series, but since it was "tied up" with a movie, I'm listing it. Best cowboys and aliens series/movie ever!

~ Chance


----------



## BIGLOU

Yes. Shawshank Redemption, Ferris Buehlers Day Off, Radiers of the Lost Arc, The Shining and any Chevy Chase National Lampoons movie, Face Off and Raising Arizona.


----------



## jabe1

Raising Arizona is a classic. Totally forgot about that.
I love theJohn Goodman line " We released ourselves on our own recognizance."


----------



## MartinC

Raiders of the Lost Ar*k* not Arc.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raiders_of_the_Lost_Ark

An arc is a piece of a curve while the Ark is a reference to the Ark of the Covenant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ark_of_the_Covenant
"The Ark of the Covenant, also known as the Ark of the Testimony, is a chest described in the Book of Exodus as containing the Tablets of Stone on which the Ten Commandments were inscribed."


----------



## wedlpine

Any Clint Eastwood spaghetti western
Any James Bond movie
Any Alfred Hitchcock movie with Jimmy Stewart in it
A Few Good Men
Top Gun
The Wizard of Oz
Braveheart
Titanic
It's a Wonderful Life
Going My Way
The Bell's of St. Mary's
Dances With Wolves
Field of Dreams

And many more!


----------



## Tracker II

Goodfellas
Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## orbital

+

o*K* MartinC

____________________________________________________

...side note:

the first DVD I bought in the late 90s' was the original *la femme Nikita*


----------



## KoaxxKabel

Plenty in the above replies, but adding;

Office Space!


----------



## markr6

KoaxxKabel said:


> Plenty in the above replies, but adding;
> 
> Office Space!



YES!

"What would you say you do here?"
"Look...I already told you! I deal with the GD customers so the engineers don't have to!"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Excuse me, I've got to run some TPS reports.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Jeepers creepers I and II


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

orbital said:


> the first DVD I bought in the late 90s' was the original *la femme Nikita*



Awesome movie! I only have it on VHS but I used to watch it over and over.


----------



## think2x

Con Air
The Rock
The Fast and The Furious (2001)
The Ghost and The Darkness
Gone in 60 Seconds (2000)
Armageddon
The Green Mile
Fried Green Tomatoes
Four Brothers
The Untouchables (1987)
The Negotiator
RED


----------



## RafaNoor91

the goonies 
labyrinth 
grease 1 & 2 
moulin rouge​


----------



## tialini

Greta said:


> Princess Bride (Inconceivable!)
> Despicable Me (1 & 2)
> Shoot 'Em Up (Ya know what I hate?)
> Machete (1 & 2)
> Desperado
> Finding Nemo
> Archer (all seasons)



I think I have seen The Princess Bride a thousand times. I think I known every last word of that movie.


----------



## Lucciola

Oh my, is it possible that it was not yet mentioned?

The Godfather I ("Leave the gun, take the canoli")

The Godfather II ("I know it was you Fredo. You broke my heart")

Also very often in my player:
- Wag The Dog ("Do your job right and nobody should notice. But when you f*** it up, everything gets full of s**t.
- Charlie Wilson's War ("This meeting it going to be run professional" - "Oh absolutely. We're going to be talking to the Deputy Defense Minister while his boss gets a belly dance from a friend of Charlie")
- Groundhog Day ("Okay campers! Rise and shine and don't forget your booties because it's cooooooold out there today." - "It's cold out there every day. What is this, Miami Beach?")


----------



## knotgoofy

The Godfather
Gladiator
Se7en
The Lake House
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Ironman


----------



## dealgrabber2002

How come no one mentioned sharknado? Lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lucciola said:


> Also very often in my player:
> - Wag The Dog ("Do your job right and nobody should notice. But when you f*** it up, everything gets full of s**t.
> 
> - Groundhog Day ("Okay campers! Rise and shine and don't forget your booties because it's cooooooold out there today." - "It's cold out there every day. What is this, Miami Beach?")



+1 on both of these!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Commedies;
Kingpin & Airplane

War;
Patton & A Bridge Too Far

Westerns;
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly & Unforgiven

Action/Sci-Fi
To Live and Die in LA (probably the only car chase scene I like) & Escape From NY & Blade Runner


----------



## rfe959

Many of the other choices posted but I'll add a few of my personal favorites;

The Count of Monte Cristo (2002), from being imprisoned through the end.
Corvette Summer (1978)
Condorman (1981) from Disney


----------



## jabe1

I forgot to mention the original "The Italian Job"


----------



## Monocrom

dealgrabber2002 said:


> How come no one mentioned sharknado? Lol



Some films are at their best, when seen only once. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Ladyhawke
The Beastmaster
The Great Escape
Willow
Lord of the Rings Extended versions
Kelly's Heroes
Cutthroat Island
The Fifth Element
Ben Hur
The Count of Monte Cristo
Die Hard
The Court Jester


----------



## Bigblue

Black Hawk Down is another one I can watch repeatedly.


----------



## whill44

The last Starfighter 1984
Yea, Yea, I know, but I still liked it. Death Blossom mode has saved me many a time.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Star Wars - when I heard production was on for number 7 I re-watched 1 through 6 in sequence again over the period of a week.



We are brothers from another mother...if you would have said 4, 5, 6 only. Episodes 1-3 were a big let down. I refuse to believe any of that is the truth behind the mask. The Clone Wars Series (1-6) cartoons did a much better job of plausibly framing the story of HOW the best becomes the worst, while still retaining a heart of good. The last three, which Lukas did himself are best reviewed by RedLetterMedia here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxKtZmQgxrI

This is shockingly hilarious, even with some of the more morbid jokes made by the reviewer, who pretends to be a psycho-killer guy who also like StarWars. It is amazing. You won't stop laughing for at least a half hour.

I can really chew on an Indiana Jones movies as well, with the reservation that Temple of Doom was not the best of them, nor have I even seen four.

obi


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> I can really chew on an Indiana Jones movies as well, with the reservation that Temple of Doom was not the best of them, nor have I even seen four.
> 
> obi



Indiana Jones? ................What about the glaring story problem? 

 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JgPvAlhaqlI

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Indiana Jones? ................What about the glaring story problem?
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JgPvAlhaqlI
> 
> ~ Chance



Lol... she's right. I think. :laughing:


----------



## MartinC

Must be honest I don't watch movies over and over but there are a lot on the lists here which brought back some memories.

Funny someone mentions "glaring story problem" - ALL movies have glaring story problems. You either suspend your sense of disbelief for your own enjoyment or you don't.

Regards, Martin.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

MartinC said:


> Must be honest I don't watch movies over and over but there are a lot on the lists here which brought back some memories.
> 
> Funny someone mentions "glaring story problem" - ALL movies have glaring story problems. You either suspend your sense of disbelief for your own enjoyment or you don't.
> 
> Regards, Martin.


I have movies that the story is pretty cookie cutter but the dialog and action and actors make it a fun movie to watch and I've seen movies with great actors and action but the story and execution just didn't make it worth watching again. It is rare to find a story that doesn't have problems in it but the one problem I think that happens is when the feel of the movie focuses hard on a story that has the "glaring story problem" that detracts from the movie. If the story itself it forefront and the acting and characters are tagging along for the ride so to speak then a bad or poorly executed story can make a movie a clunker. If the movie focuses well on the characters and interaction/development of them and also has interesting action to entertain then a flawed story can be somewhat ignored for the fun involved watching what happens next. A lot of sci-fi movies end up based on ideas that the logic is wrong but you can ignore that and enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Yamasuki

The Matrix
Gladiator
The Rock
Serenity
Four Rooms


----------



## bltkmt

Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day


----------



## MartinC

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have movies that the story is pretty cookie cutter but the dialog and action and actors make it a fun movie to watch and I've seen movies with great actors and action but the story and execution just didn't make it worth watching again. It is rare to find a story that doesn't have problems in it but the one problem I think that happens is when the feel of the movie focuses hard on a story that has the "glaring story problem" that detracts from the movie. If the story itself it forefront and the acting and characters are tagging along for the ride so to speak then a bad or poorly executed story can make a movie a clunker. If the movie focuses well on the characters and interaction/development of them and also has interesting action to entertain then a flawed story can be somewhat ignored for the fun involved watching what happens next. A lot of sci-fi movies end up based on ideas that the logic is wrong but you can ignore that and enjoy it anyway.



Hey Lynx, you're spot on and I couldn't have said it better.

Regards, Martin.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MartinC said:


> Funny someone mentions "glaring story problem" - ALL movies have glaring story problems. You either suspend your sense of disbelief for your own enjoyment or you don't.
> 
> Regards, Martin.




............It was a joke, Martin. You know? A joke? :ironic:

~ Chance
aka Someone


----------



## tialini

jabe1 said:


> I forgot to mention the original "The Italian Job"


Loved "The Italian Job" and love you Einstein quote as well.


----------



## tialini

The Lord of The Rings - All
Harry Potter - All
Star Wars - All


----------



## Yamasuki

The Usual Suspects
Ghost In The Shell
Terminator


----------



## jabe1

tialini said:


> Loved "The Italian Job" and love you Einstein quote as well.



Thanks!


----------



## P_A_S_1

bltkmt said:


> Groundhog Day
> Groundhog Day
> Groundhog Day



lol.


I forgot My Blue Heaven with Steve Martin.... it always cracks me up :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

P_A_S_1 said:


> lol.
> 
> I forgot My Blue Heaven with Steve Martin.... it always cracks me up :laughing:



+1 on My Blue Heaven also. "What a great day for a mow!"


----------



## LGT

Forgot about The Professional with Jean Reno and Natalie Portman. Just watched it the other night for about the tenth time. Gary Oldman was also great in that movie.


----------



## P_A_S_1

PhotonWrangler said:


> +1 on My Blue Heaven also. "What a great day for a mow!"



lol. At the end when Vinnie tells the workers putting down the sod.."remember green side up". :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wayne's World. Wayne's World. Party on. Excellent! :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## bltkmt

LGT said:


> Forgot about The Professional with Jean Reno and Natalie Portman. Just watched it the other night for about the tenth time. Gary Oldman was also great in that movie.



Yes! Love that movie and have seen it lots.


----------



## powernoodle

I've watched the Lord of the Rings trilogy maybe 30 times. I have totally lost count. I could watch it again now.

Star Wars, many times.

The two newest Star Trek movies several times. Even the music is awesome.

And I've been married for 22 years, so its possible to be a LOTR geek and a love machine too. Real chicks peel down when they see your Star Wars collectable figurines.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

powernoodle said:


> I've watched the Lord of the Rings trilogy maybe 30 times. I have totally lost count. I could watch it again now.
> 
> Star Wars, many times.
> 
> The two newest Star Trek movies several times. Even the music is awesome.
> 
> And I've been married for 22 years, so its possible to be a LOTR geek and a love machine too. Real chicks peel down when they see your Star Wars collectable figurines.


Lol


----------



## sadtimes

Armageddon and Bad Boys 2.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

drmalenko said:


> Armageddon



Oh i forgot about that one. Stupid sands always get in my eyes right before he press the button. Making them all watery.


----------



## sadtimes

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Oh i forgot about that one. Stupid sands always get in my eyes right before he press the button. Making it them all watery.



I thought I was the only one with a sandstorm in the living room during this movie... glad to know Im not alone.. HAHA


----------



## justonething

Breakfast at Tiffanys with Audrey Hepburn


----------



## knotgoofy

Anything Disney,
Avatar, 
The Bee Movie,
The Other Boleyn Girl 

and there's probably a few more of which I can't think of right now lol


----------



## Frijid

Mars attacks
any of the old godzillla movies
They Live
THX 1138
The invisible man
Tora! Tora! Tora!
Animal farm
1984
Soldier
Soylent green (when i'm in the mood. Sometimes Heston's character annoys me in the movie, other times not. the book is better though)
13 ghost (the original)

just to name a few


----------



## PhotonWrangler

13 Ghosts! That originally came out in the theaters with the red/blue glasses. If you wanted to see the ghosts you looked through one lens and if you didn't want to see them you looked through the other one. A neat little gimmick.


----------



## Steve K

Frijid said:


> .....
> Soylent green (when i'm in the mood. Sometimes Heston's character annoys me in the movie, other times not. the book is better though)
> ......



one sign that you are getting older... you make a Soylent Green joke, and the younger folks just give you a blank stare...

I recently learned that "soylent" is a word that had a meaning before the movie. Apparently it refers to some sort of mix of soybeans and lentils. Who knew??


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Jurassic park (all)


----------



## Lite_me

Quest for Fire


----------



## Str8stroke

Man on Fire, Smokey & The Bandit


----------



## newbie66

-Aliens Vs Predator: Requiem (cool sound effects and *flashlights*)
-Terminator 2 (awesome plot, cool villain, great score, macho actor)
-The Matrix (all three due to great fight scenes and the movies got style)
-Evil Dead 2 and 3 (Hero fights the supernatural with style)
-Kick *** 1 (nice score and funny plot)
-Pacific Rim (robots*?*)
-Once Upon A Time In Shanghai (awesome and somewhat brutal fight scenes)
-The American Dream (hilarious cartoon but depicts the reality of a nation) ****The most worthwhile to watch
*
-And of course *flashlight videos* on _youtube_ whether they are from _goinggear_ or _virtuovice_ or others.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Str8stroke said:


> *Man on Fire*, Smokey & The Bandit



Original or the remake with Denzel Washington?


----------



## sadtimes

P_A_S_1 said:


> Original or the remake with Denzel Washington?



I thought there was only one


----------



## mercrazy

Josey Wales


----------



## Peace Train

Some that I've watched more than 10-40 times:

We Are The Millers
Back To School
Horrible Bosses
The Change-Up
Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Bridesmaids
Any of the Clint Eastwood Spaghetti Westerns

...and every other movie that repeats itself indefinitely on HBO.

* Kick *** 1 and 2 were great btw, *newbie66*!


----------



## newbie66

Peace Train said:


> Some that I've watched more than 10-40 times:
> 
> We Are The Millers
> Back To School
> Horrible Bosses
> The Change-Up
> Fast Times At Ridgemont High
> Bridesmaids
> Any of the Clint Eastwood Spaghetti Westerns
> 
> ...and every other movie that repeats itself indefinitely on HBO.
> 
> * Kick *** 1 and 2 were great btw, *newbie66*!




Kick *** 2 is good alright. But my favorite is still the first Kick *** because well, it kicks ***!! 


Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Peace Train

newbie66 said:


> Kick *** 2 is good alright. But my favorite is still the first Kick *** because well, it kicks ***!!



Agreed. Mine too!!


----------



## Pellidon

Forbidden Planet
Any Clint Eastwood western
Most Bond movies (not a huge fan of the Moore-Dalton era)
Lord of the Rings
Star Trek, Wrath of Kahn, Undiscovered Country, both new ones
Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## newbie66

One more to add: Lord Of The Rings. Would watch it even more if I had a soft copy version in my computer. 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Vinniec5

Thief with James Caan (his best movie)
Risky Business
The Enforcer
Magnum Force
French Connection I or II
The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 (original)
Smokey and the Bandit
The longest Yard (Original not that joke of a remake)
Serpico
Dog Day Afternoon
Godfather I or II
Apocalypse Now. Great Huey scenes and when done right surround sound+ good subs can make it sound like there's one on the roof


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Forgot did I mention or not.... Shooter


----------



## StarHalo

newbie66 said:


> my favorite is still the first Kick *** because well, it kicks ***!!



We covered its release extensively (that thread was more fun before Imgsuck removed all the pics, I'll restore them eventually..)


----------



## delta80

1 - The Godfather (THE Movie!!!!)
2 - Falling Down
3 - Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Gratefulcaver

Sling Blade
Bad Santa 

Billy Bob Thornton fan ...


----------



## Alex W

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Peter Jackson : [/FONT]*The Lord of the Rings series 
at least 5 times!


----------



## newbie66

StarHalo said:


> We covered its release extensively (that thread was more fun before Imgsuck removed all the pics, I'll restore them eventually..)



Woah, did not know their was a thread for Kick-***. That is nice.


----------



## Peace Train

newbie66 said:


> Woah, did not know their was a thread for Kick-***. That is nice.



+1 I'm heading over now!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Jaws I


----------



## LuxCupitor

At Christmas Time: Elf

Others:
Oceans Trilogy (New Oceans 11 is 10x better than original)
Evil Dead Trilogy
Dark Knight Trilogy
Bourne Trilogy


----------



## tonkem

The Gospel of John (2003) Directed by Philip Saville. You can follow along in the Gospel of John, it is word for word, and is excellent


----------



## dealgrabber2002

The day after tomorrow.


----------



## dudemar

My converter box is broken, so the following list is what I watch on repeat.

Mystery Science Theater episodes (repeatable ad nauseam). Some of the title names I typed are only known to true Mysties :

Future Wax
Puma Man
Diabolik
Time Chasers
Projected Man
Boggy Creek 2 ...and the legend continues
A Touch of Satan 
Giant Spider Invasion (PACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!)
Knights of the Delta Burke
Merlin's Chop
High School Big Shot (Specialty Breads... lol)
Final Justice
Space Mutiny


MST3K spoofable movies:

Atomic Cyborg (Hands Of Steel)


Regular movies:

Heat
Das Boot
Blade Runner
Alien
Aliens
Terminator 1-3 (4 was lame, Christian Bale couldn't even save it)
Ghost World
Ghost Dog
Night of The Living Dead (prefer black and white)
Star Wars I-VI


And yes, these are all on repeat in my home at any given time. :naughty:


----------



## newbie66

Yeah Terminator 4 sucks! 2nd one is my favourite.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Tears of the Sun - Bruce Willis


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Something's Gotta Give. Jack Nicholson & Diane Keaton

~ Chance Who's a Sucker for a Lovestory


----------



## glevum

Hot Fuzz. Pegg & Frost just crease me up.


----------



## UnderPar

Olympus Has Fallen


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## BanditoPete

Oceans 11


----------



## ritzone

Forrest Gump
All the Bourne movies
Saving Private Ryan
Pale Rider
Anchorman 1/2 (yes... I love both of them, don't laugh at me)
Oh Brother Where Art Thou
Footloose
Back to the Future (first one)
Christmas Vacation (watch it AT LEAST 6 to 10 times every Xmas)


I know Forrest Gump and OBWAT by heart too. Two of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## shakeylegs

Patton - The Adjustment Bureau - Paul - Dirty Harry - Elf


----------



## dealgrabber2002

21 jump street.


----------



## d13avo

Snatch


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Cato

Matrix I


----------



## Slumber

I have to add Baby's Day Out, but not by choice. My 2 year old loves watching it on Netflix, which means I love watching it.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_You're sure you don't want a TV dinner? 
_
_Yes. I'm not hungry. Why is it called TV dinner? 
_
_Um... You're supposed to eat it while you watch TV. Television. 
_
_I know what a TV is. Where does that meat come from? 
_
_What do you mean? 
_
_What does that meat come from? 
_
_I guess it comes from a cow. 
_
_From a cow? It doesn't even look like meat. 
_
_Eva, stop bugging me, will you? You know, this is the way we eat in America. I got my meat, I got my potatoes, I got my vegetables, I got my dessert, and I don't even have to wash the dishes. _














Stranger Than Paradise (1984)


----------



## magellan

Ha ha. My list is almost the same, and I'll also watch It's a Wonderful Life, Run Silent, Run Deep, Predators, Independence Day, Blade Runner, Double Indemnity, The Caine Mutiny, The Bridge Over the River Kwai, and the original Mutiny on the Bounty.

I'm currently re-watching A Bridge Too Far which I've seen bits and pieces of many times but only once before all the way thru. 



mcnair55 said:


> In no order but
> 
> Any 007
> Any Bourne
> Any Steven Seagal
> Any Jason Statham
> Zulu
> The Great Escape
> Von Ryans Express
> Where Eagles Dare
> The Dam Bustera
> A Bridge to Far
> Croc Dundee all 3
> Reds
> Salt


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Were you rushing or were you dragging?
_


----------



## Mehak50

Get some good chick flicks... 
Love Actually 
Bridget Jones 
Never Been Kissed 
Titanic 
Grease!!​


----------



## lucca brassi

War Horse


----------



## 5S8Zh5

My Neighbor Totoro (1988)


----------



## fuzzymachinist

^ yes, now I have to watch that tonight.
The original the day the earth stood still, black and white, no Keanu. So much better than the remake.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

fuzzymachinist said:


> ^ yes, now I have to watch that tonight.
> The original the day the earth stood still, black and white, no Keanu. So much better than the remake.



Klaatu barada nikto!  That was a good movie.


----------



## Capolini

*ENTER THE DRAGON-"BRUCE LEE"

HARD TIMES- "CHARLES BRONSON/JAMES COBURN"

TWILIGHT ZONE EPISODES!
*


----------



## Sopchoppy

Godfather
Goodfellas
Shawshank Redemption
Goldfinger (Still amazed there was a character named " ***** Galore")
Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Animal House


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_


----------



## Nyctophiliac

So many!

The obvious:

Any Bond - often.
Any Star Trek
Any Spaghetti Western
Any of the first 3 Die Hard films
Blade Runner
Withnail & I
Barbarella
Four weddings and a funeral
Any of the first three Harry Palmer films (Ipcress File, Funeral in Berlin, Billion Dollar Brain)
The Italian Job (The original one)
The Forbidden Planet
2001:A Space Odyssey
The Blues Brothers
Groundhog Day
A Bridge Too Far
The Great Escape
The Colditz Story (In fact thee are so many WW2 films I watch frequently that I can't list them all, but these three more than the rest.
The Day of the Jackal (my go to film when I've got the flu)

The Rarer - all seem to come from the sixties and early seventies.

Otley - spy film with Tom Courtney and Maria Schneider written by **** Clement and Ian La Frenais - possibly my favourite of all time.
Smashing Time - Rita Tushingham, Lynn Redgrave and Michael York.
Get Carter
O Lucky Man
Blow up


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_If everything's ready here on the dark side of the moon, play the five tones._








_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Zodiac (2007)









_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Clerks. (1994)











_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Station Agent (2003)










Ruggles of Red Gap (1935)










Still Walking (2008)











_


----------



## greatscoot

Tropic Thunder
The new Star Trek movies
The Impostors (Stanley Tucci)
The Party (Peter Sellers)
Pink Panther
Being There
The Bank **** (W.C Fields)
Just to add a few.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Eat Drink Man Woman (1994)






If I had the dvd, I'd watch Guardians of the Galaxy again. Watched the Netflix dvd 3 times before I mailed it back.






Jiro Dreams of Sushi (2011)


----------



## agnelucio

5S8Zh5 said:


> If I had the dvd, I'd watch Guardians of the Galaxy again. Watched the Netflix dvd 3 times before I mailed it back.



I've got Guardians of The Galaxy on BluRay. One of my favourite all-time films, and I can't wait for the sequel (in 2016/7).


----------



## 5S8Zh5

agnelucio said:


> I've got Guardians of The Galaxy on BluRay. One of my favourite all-time films, and I can't wait for the sequel (in 2016/7).



So you got the director's commentary. Here's an article on it: 52 Things We Learned from the ‘Guardians of the Galaxy’ Commentary. I'm not really a Marvel fan, but I loved this film and am also looking forward to the sequel. I hope they keep Pratt and Saldana and Bautista.


----------



## Matrix 100

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Jiro Dreams of Sushi (2011)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Oh wow, déjà vu. 

~ Chance


----------



## P_A_S_1

OK, not a movie, but every New Years Eve/Day Sci-Fi Channel does a Twilight Zone marathon. No matter how many times I watch them I still enjoy them. I actually look forward to New Years Eve and day just for the marathon.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Eight-year-olds Dude._


----------



## jfwalker

1) Planes, trains, and automobiles 
2) My fellow Americans 
3) Training Day

EDIT: I forgot Unforgiven!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

#1 Pulp Fiction
#2 The Big Lebowski
#3 Fight Club


----------



## rivermobster

When the wife and kids are gone...

Saving Private Ryan - Full blast!

Other than that...

The Sandlot
American Graffiti
Top Gun
A Bronx Tale

and my new favorite movie...

The Jersey Boys :thumbsup:


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Just watched Richard Linklater's Boyhood (2014) back to back in 2 days before I mailed it back. I will buy this when it gets the Criterion Collection treatment. I rarely give a film 5 stars, but this one rounded up.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

5S8Zh5 said:


> _If everything's ready here on the dark side of the moon, play the five tones._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Damn! I knew I'd missed one.

Consider this added to my list.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_I should've been a farmer. Since the day I was born, I should have been a farmer. I love chickens and pigs and ducks. I'm kind of fond of nanny goats I am. Oh come on, Fowler. Throw strikes.
_
_Fowler's killing worms Pop.
_
_Hey Fowler. Don't you know how I hate losing to the Pirates? You know Red my ma urged me to get out of this game when I was a kid, she pleaded with me. And I meant to you know what I mean? But she died.
_
_Tough.
_
_Now look at me. I'm wet nurse to a last place dead to the neck up ball club and I'm choking to death. Wouldn't you think that I could get a fresh drink of water after all the year I spent in this game? Red did you talk to that ******* partner of mine about the drinking fountain?
_
_Well the Judge said he's working on it Pop.
_
_Working on it? Son of a *****. You know the day that snake walked into this ballpark one of the darkest days of my life Red._


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_I work with retards.
_
_I bet your pardon?
_
_You know, the guys who ride the short bus.
_
_Isn't that politically incorrect?
_
_The hell with that. No one's gonna tell me who I can and can't work with. No, I mean, there's this one kid, we call him mongo, on account of he's mongoloid. He got out of his cage once and...
_
_He's in a cage?
_
_Well, it's more of an enclosure really.
_
_They keep him confined? That's bullshit.
_
_That's what I said, so I went and got him a leash, you know, one of those clothesline runners for the backyard. He's got plenty of room out there to dig. The kid's really blossomed. Now I can take him to ball games, movies, you know, happy stuff.
_
_That sounds like fun.
_
_Yeah, it's fun for them, but it's heaven for me. Those goofy *******s are just about the best thing I have in this crazy old world. Oh, hey, I gotta run.





_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

5S8Zh5 said:


> The Station Agent (2003)



_I'm retired, actually.
_
_Aren't you a little young to be retired? 
_
_No, dwarves retire early. Common fact. 
_
_Yeah, lazy dwarves._


----------



## Mr. Nobody

5S8Zh5 said:


> Just watched Richard Linklater's Boyhood (2014) back to back in 2 days before I mailed it back. I will buy this when it gets the Criterion Collection treatment. I rarely give a film 5 stars, but this one rounded up.



The gf and I rented that @ redbox on Saturday night and watched it. Really good movie !!!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Mr. Nobody said:


> The gf and I rented that @ redbox on Saturday night and watched it. Really good movie !!!



Both of you may like (love) his before trilogy:

Before Sunrise (1995)
Before Sunset (2004)
Before Midnight (2013)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Fargo 2014 The ten hour TV series. :wow: 

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_That is a lucid, intelligent, well thought-out objection. Overruled._


----------



## johnmaz32

Rocky and FMJ are obvious ones in their category, but I'm surprise I haven't seen any mention of 

"Miracle" ---greatest moment in sports history

"300" --- "The world will know that free men stood against a tyrant, that few stood against many. ..."

I guess I'm just a sucker for historical fiction


In the comedy arena there are so many greats mentioned, but to go for a little less talked about movie from a great comedian, I love

"What about Bob"


----------



## SCEMan

Groundhog Day 
Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Nobody can hold out indefinitely.

__Ah, is that so?
_
_Everybody has a limit. I spent some time in interrogation. Once.
_
_They make it hard on you?
_
_They don't make it easy. yeah. It was unpleasant. I held out as long as I could. All the stuff they tried. You just can't hold out forever. Impossible.
_
_How did they finally get you?
_
_They gave me a grasshopper.
_
_What's a grasshopper?
_
_Let's see, two parts gin, one part brandy, one part creme de menthe._


----------



## 5S8Zh5

L_ook, if you're really interested, if you give me your name and address, we'll send you the information to apply.

How's that? You will?

Sure. Why not?

My name is Henry Krinkle. k r i n k l e. Hopper avenue.

Hopper?

Yeah. You know, like a rabbit. Hip hop.
_


----------



## ironhorse

Slingblade. MmmmHmmm. I work down at Bill Cox's outfit
Bill Cox: [lawnmower won't start] Karl, see if you can figure out what's wrong with this. It won't crank up and everything seems to be put together right.
Karl: It ain't got no gas in it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I caught the tail end of Blues Brothers on TV today. :thumbsup:


----------



## bestellen

I know at your age you are going to think I am crazy. But have you ever seen any of the old classic movies? I am going to mention a few in hopes of getting our younger generations to keep them classics. These are for the most part love stories. 
"Casablanca". Some of the greatest lines ever in a movie. And no, "Play it Again Sam" was never said. 
"From here to Eternity". 
"San Francisco". 
"Gaslight". Bit of a thriller. 
"Sunset Boulevard". 
"The African Queen". Opposites do attract. 
"Rebel Without a Cause". Teen love. 
"American Graffiti". 
"Splendor in the Grass".


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_This city is headed for a disaster of biblical proportions. 
_
_What do you mean biblical? 
_
_What he means is Old Testament, Mr. Mayor, real wrath of God type stuff. 
_
_Exactly. 
_
_Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling. 
_
_Forty years of darkness. Earthquakes, volcanoes.
_
_The dead rising from the grave.
_
_Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - mass hysteria.
_
_All right, all right! I get the point! _
_





_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_You see that, young lady? Respect. Respect for one's elders gives character. 
_
_I have character. 
_
_Just because you are a character doesn't mean that you have character._


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The two on the left [email protected]@k like a couple of dorks.

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_That's an interesting point. Come on, let's get into character._


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Wind's right, but he'll just run soon as we step out of these trees. 
_
_Trick to it. Walk out on this side of your horse. 
_
_What if he sees our feet? 
_
_Elk don't know how many feet a horse has._
_





_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Does anybody ever call me names? 

What, you mean like retard? 

Yeah. 

No. _


----------



## Mr. Nobody

5S8Zh5 said:


> _Does anybody ever call me names?
> 
> What, you mean like retard?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> No. _


What movie is this ?


----------



## Tacti'cool'

Great hunter....yes?

Yes.

Fine Figure of a man...yes?

Yes.

That is all you need to know...for now. 




5S8Zh5 said:


> _Wind's right, but he'll just run soon as we step out of these trees.
> _
> _Trick to it. Walk out on this side of your horse.
> _
> _What if he sees our feet?
> _
> _Elk don't know how many feet a horse has._
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Mr. Nobody said:


> What movie is this ?



hint #2


----------



## Mr. Nobody

5S8Zh5 said:


> hint #2


Zodiac. Seen it. Threw me off tho for sure !


----------



## NonSenCe

oh now i "Z" what the movie was. 

-movies again and again.. dozens..

first that pop in my head as i just watched them again within past few weeks..
5th element.
groundhog day.
roman holiday.
rio bravo.
ghostbusters.
shawshank redemption.
some like it hot.
green mile.


----------



## AndyF

Heres a few I enjoy:

- Solaris (Andrei Tarkovsky version)
- Dark Star
- Them!
- Gates of Heaven (Errol Morris)



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Are you chewing gum?_


----------



## think2x

Post removed to make MartinC feel better.


----------



## MartinC

The thread is entitled "Movies you watch again and again".

Soooo bored of the "I think I will show everyone how clever I am by putting in some cryptic quote which will make me look awesome." posts.

If you don't want to talk about actual movies you watch again and again then start another thread and use that for lame quotes which might impress people.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Oh look, there he is. 

As always. 

Waiting for the bus that never comes._


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_You just gotta keep livin man. L I V I N._


----------



## think2x

MartinC said:


> The thread is entitled "Movies you watch again and again".
> 
> Soooo bored of the "I think I will show everyone how clever I am by putting in some cryptic quote which will make me look awesome." posts.
> 
> If you don't want to talk about actual movies you watch again and again then start another thread and use that for lame quotes which might impress people.



YES SIR!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Yo homie. Is that my briefcase?






_


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I love Shane's countenance in that still. It speaks volumes. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

]



~ Chance


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Last action hero


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Bring me everyone.

What do you mean everyone?_


----------



## Mr. Nobody

5S8Zh5 said:


> _Bring me everyone.
> 
> What do you mean everyone?_


EVERYONEEEEEE!!!


5S8Zh5 said:


> _Bring me everyone.
> 
> What do you mean everyone?_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Why are you wearing that stupid bunny suit?

__Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?
_


----------



## RollerBoySE

Smokey and the Bandit

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076729/



Sent from my iPad using CandlePowerForums


----------



## chaosdsm

So, so, so, so, so many I could list..... but I'll just list a small group of my absolute favorites, that I've watched probably a minimum of 20 times each. I do, or have owned all of these on DVD, some on Blu-Ray. I'll start with one I'll probably not go out of my way to watch anymore.... I mean, I've already seen it like 250 times! actually it's probably far more than 250 times... I wore out 3 VHS tapes of it before DVD's came about... No particular order after that.

Nightmare on Elm Street (the original)
The Evil Dead (the original)
Das Boot (the full 293 minute Directors Cut)
Original Star Wars trilogy
Lord of the Rings trilogy (extended editions)
A Few Dollars More (just watched again this past weekend)
The Departed
Full Metal Jacket
The Blues Brothers
The Boondock Saints (also watched this past weekend)
The Longest Day
Band of Brothers (yea... technically it's a mini-series but for a WWII history nut like myself...)


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Now we'll talk all day if you want to. But come sundown, there's gonna be two things true that ain't true now. One is that the United States Department of Justice is going to know what in the good Christ - excuse me Angie - is going on around here. And the other's I'm gonna have somebody's *** in my briefcase._


----------



## bladesmith3

I couldn't resist saying GROUNDHOG DAY.......


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_What you looking at old man?

__Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have f'ed with? That's me._


----------



## dc38

Git off my lawwwwwwn.


----------



## Pete4638

Forbidden Planet

1941

Blues Brothers

Young Frankenstein 

...and many more.

Pete


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_In the tank, a lobster eats itself slowly from the inside. That's why you have to check its weight when you buy one. If it's not as heavy as it looks, it has been in the tank too long. Some people still kill a lobster by throwing it in boiling water. By now everyone should know that for the animal it's the most agonizing death, because it takes so long for it to die. The best way to kill a lobster is with a well place stab in the neck. It's quickest._


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Chungking Express (1994), Kar Wai Wong. I just watched this 4 times in a row over two days. First with English subtitles, second viewing with Asian cinema critic Tony Rayns' commentary, third time with subs turned off, and the fourth with subs once again. Just returned it to the library. Easily in my all time top 10 films list, if I took the time to make one that is.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_I got Scarface. On repeat. Scarface on repeat. Constant y'all.
_


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Nyctophiliac

MON ONCLE! 

Yes, that is a brilliant film. Jacques Tati was a genius. I can watch Mon Oncle, Playtime and Les Vacances De Mr. Hulot all day long with relish.

Good call, Sir.

Or Madam.

;-)


----------



## makapuu

The Ten Commandments
Alien
Zatoichi 2003 (Samurai Movie)
Quest For Fire
Forrest Gump
The first 4 Bruce Lee Movies-Fist Of Fury-The Chinese Connection-Way Of The Dragon-Enter The Dragon
The Hunt For Red October
Braveheart
The Silence Of The Lambs
Shinobi: Heart Under Blade (Japanese Ninja movie) :thumbsup:
Frequency
The Godfather
The old Hammer Studio Vampire movies
Ben Hur
Kill Bill
A lot of the Shaw Bros. kung fu movies (Too much to mention)
Scarface
Jaws
The Exorcist (IMO, no horror movie yet beats this)
Tootsie
Hitman
The Tai Chi Master (Jet Li movie directed by Yuen Woo Ping) :thumbsup:
Pulp Fiction
Dumb And Dumber
Evil Dead I & II (Freakin nuts horror movie directed by Sam Raimi)
Back To The Future
Dances With Wolves
Ip Man (Movie about Bruce Lee's first Kung Fu teacher) :thumbsup:
The Sixth Sense


There are ssooo many others. I could just go on and on ...............


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I caught _Major League_ on TV again today. That was fun.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Nyctophiliac said:


> MON ONCLE!
> 
> Yes, that is a brilliant film. Jacques Tati was a genius. I can watch Mon Oncle, Playtime and Les Vacances De Mr. Hulot all day long with relish.
> 
> Good call, Sir.
> 
> Or Madam.
> 
> ;-)


I have the BFI set, so they get multiple viewings.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

White chicks


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_Fogell, have you actually ever met anyone named Muhammed?_


----------



## desmobob

_
Once Upon A Time In The West

Blues Bothers

Pulp Fiction

Apocalypse Now (maybe my all-time favorite?)

Up

Blade Runner

Tommy

Search For The Holy Grail

Monsters Inc.

_
Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Mmassey338

Casablanca
Rear Window
Vertigo
North by Northwest
Psycho
The Birds
Key Largo


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Hanna (2011)


_I just missed your heart._


----------



## gsr

Star Wars (1977). Han shot first.


----------



## 1DaveN

This thread is an awesome compilation of great movie suggestions - I'm going to read the whole thing later. Meanwhile, I'm happy to see so many mentions of The Blues Brothers. My own list of movies I watch again and again: The Thin Red Line, The Two Towers (best battle scenes in the Lord of the Rings trilogy), The Matrix, Gattaca, Blade Runner.


----------



## Lucciola

Tampopo, a japanese gem of a movie by Juzo Itami. In several interweaved little stories its main topic is the pleasure of eating good food. Yes, you can make an evening filling and very entertaining movie about this. Just make sure that you do not watch it hungry.


----------



## markr6

5S8Zh5 said:


> _I got Scarface. On repeat. Scarface on repeat. Constant y'all.
> _



YES!! _You're a piece of poop Frank_


----------



## LedTed

Twice Upon a Time

Rocky Horror Picture Show

The Princess Bride


----------



## LedTed

Lucciola said:


> Tampopo, a japanese gem of a movie by Juzo Itami. In several interweaved little stories its main topic is the pleasure of eating good food. Yes, you can make an evening filling and very entertaining movie about this.



That's not unlike, "The Big Night".


----------



## Lucciola

5S8Zh5 said:


> _In the tank, a lobster eats itself slowly from the inside. That's why you have to check its weight when you buy one. If it's not as heavy as it looks, it has been in the tank too long. Some people still kill a lobster by throwing it in boiling water. By now everyone should know that for the animal it's the most agonizing death, because it takes so long for it to die. The best way to kill a lobster is with a well place stab in the neck. It's quickest._



Excellent choice! Mostly Martha (original title Bella Marta). Another one of those little wonders in movie business because all characters are so authentic. It's funny, but it's not a comedy. It is sad, but it's not a drama. It is romantic, but it's not a love movie. It's a warmhearted movie about the important things in life.

Unforgetable how Sergio Castellito makes pasta for a lethargic kid or how a furious Martina Gedeck serves a *really* bloody steak. Must watch!

However the remake with Catherine Zeta-Jones is better left aside. Unbearable, if you have seen the original.


----------



## Berneck1

I'm stuck watching Frozen everyday, because of my four-year-old daughter.... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Mmassey338 said:


> Casablanca
> Rear Window
> Vertigo
> North by Northwest
> Psycho
> The Birds
> Key Largo


Good list!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Easy Money with Rodney Dangerfield and Joe Pesci. It's comical depiction of some of Staten Island's resident's was't too far off.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Mmassey338 said:


> Casablanca
> Rear Window
> Vertigo
> North by Northwest
> Psycho
> The Birds
> Key Largo


:thumbsup: ....  Any and all of those.


----------



## Stella Willis

Hi, I have always love to watch " The Notebook". I like romantic movies


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Every time I catch the movie _Major League_ on TV, I pick up on a nuance of character development that I missed in previous viewings. This time I noticed how the character Roger Dorn, who was unwilling to risk getting hit by a ball for fear of messing up his looks, has a change of heart and is willing to risk getting smacked up and bruised for the team.

I love that film. Great story lines, perfect editing and nice music, especially the instrumental variations on Bill Medley's _Most of All You_. It always gives me warm fuzzies at the end.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Fanny and Alexander (1982), 312 minute 4 part Swedish tv version. Once the next Barnes & Noble 50 % off Criterion sale comes along, I'll be able to watch it again (and again).


----------



## night.hoodie

_This, for instance. That's not dog._








SUMMER OF '82 FTW
(thanks to Alamo Drafthouse for the vid)


----------



## Gunnerboy

Goodfellas
First Blood
Sneakers
Silverado
Predator
Ronin
Spartan
The Joy Luck Club
Inception


----------



## heelsthrow

50 first date, and Jim Carey movies,


----------



## RoyWalker

_*Hunting for Hogzilla. This ole boy hunted what he thought was a 500-600 lb wild boar for years. He'd set up
high in a tree and put out bait. He used a blue or green filtered flashlight to try spotlight the thing when it got near. And every time he'd shine that 
light near Hogzilla, it would see the blue or green light and run off. (maybe he didn't know that wild hogs 
can see blue or green light?) Forgot where this was, Arkansas or Georgia or somewhere though. He may should
have used a red filter on his big light. Anyways, the hog ran oft 50 miles away and he still tracked him after about
3 years. He finally got a shot with his rifle, and the following photo tells the tale. Turned out he tipped the scale
at just over 1000 lbs. (that's about 455 kg for our European and Down Under friends) Maybe he DID finally use 
a red filter on his 20,000 lumen Chinee light. (You can see his light on top of his rifle) 
Here's the photo from that movie: *_ http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/TrophyHog.jpg


----------



## MrJino

I'm not a huge movie fan...

Super troopers
Pulp fiction
Pacific rim


----------



## AZPops

*"McFarland, USA"*, just came out on Amazon. Bought it, and watched it three times already.
Another where the production wasn't as good, but the story was, is *"Spare Parts"*. Marisa Tomei, is looking as good as ever.

*"Open Range"*, love the story line. My all time favorite Cowboy era movie.
*"Down Periscope"*, just a funny movie
*"Salmon Fishing in the Yemen"*, might be slow moving for some, but really like this one.
*"Return to Me"*, romantic comedy with a predictable story line, but done with a great cast.
*"Guardians of the Galaxy"*, funny darn movie.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

AZPops said:


> *"Salmon Fishing in the Yemen"*, might be slow moving for some, but really like this one.
> 
> *"Guardians of the Galaxy"*, funny darn movie.


Thanks. I had forgotton about Salmon - added to my library queue. ..... 

+1 on GotG.


----------



## knotgoofy

I remember when the Titanic just came out I can't stop watching it.


----------



## raggie33

any chris Farley movies


----------



## Impossible lumens

The Departed
The Killing of a Chinese Bookie
Any Stanley Kubrick's movies
Star Wars
Alien
Interstellar
Ex Machina
Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Graduate
Mean Streets
Bridesmaids
The Lion in Winter
Harold and Maud
Harold and Kumar lol
Jason and the Argonauts
The Ides of March
Jaws
Good Will Hunting
Across 110th Street
Grease
High Anxiety
Elizabeth
The Exorcist
One Flew Over the ****oos Nest
The Edge
Star Trek Movies
12 Monkeys
Pulp Fiction
Unforgiven
Amadeus
3:10 to Yuma
Minority Report
Christmas Vacation
The African Queen
7even
Ran
Rob Roy


----------



## knotgoofy

50 first date and Goodluck chuck.


----------



## AZPops

5S8Zh5 said:


> Thanks. I had forgotton about Salmon - added to my library queue. .....
> 
> +1 on GotG.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Lite_me

5S8Zh5 said:


> Thanks. I had forgotton about Salmon - added to my library queue. .....
> 
> +1 on GotG.


Yeah, I watched Guardians of the Galaxy 3 times in a span of ~3 wks. That's a first for me.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Denis Villeneuve's two 2013 films:

Enemy (2013)

Prisoners (2013)


----------



## skyfire

Lite_me said:


> Yeah, I watched Guardians of the Galaxy 3 times in a span of ~3 wks. That's a first for me.



i saw guardians of the galaxy about 4 or 5 times since its release on dvd/bluray a couple months ago. enjoyable, fun movie with a nice soundtrack.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter (2014)


----------



## Gunnerboy

5S8Zh5 said:


> Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter (2014)



Coincidence, I watched this just the other day. I love Rinko Kikuchi.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Gunnerboy said:


> Coincidence, I watched this just the other day. I love Rinko Kikuchi.


I saw it on the first day of itunes' release June 19th. I was following the Kumiko facebook site and was hoping for a theater release in town, but it wasn't meant to be.

This pic was posted on fb, and will not mean a thing to anyone who hasn't seen it, but if you have...







It almost looks like a trucker's rear view mirror image.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Gunnerboy said:


> Coincidence, I watched this just the other day. I love Rinko Kikuchi.


Found this today:

This Is a True Story (2003)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hector and the Search for Happiness. A simply wonderful film. 

~ Chance


----------



## SCEMan

Returning from Italy last week on vacation I watched The Big Lebowski for the umpteenth time. Never gets old...


----------



## acheter

My favorite movie to watch over and over again ….is Giant. It’s stars Elizabeth Taylor, James Dean and Rock Hudson.it’s based on a novel by Edna Ferber. My husband and I love to watch Tom Hanks movies. We have watched Big and Castaway many, many times.


----------



## TeaSipper

So far I have 865 DVDs of movies in my collection. Always on the lookout for more (bargain bins, pawn shops, etc). Those I'd watch over and over are:

13
6th Day, the
Adventures of Ford Fairlane, the
Airheads
American Gangster
Bedazzled (Branden Fraiser)
Big Fish
Blast from the Past
Book of Eli, the
Casino
Casino Royale (007)
Citizen Verdict
Cooler, the
Cowboys and Aliens
Crank (I and II)
Demolition Man
Desperado (Antonio Banderas)
Dune
Echelon Conspiracy
Escape from LA
Femme Fatale
Fifth Element, the
Full Metal Jacket
Gamer
Gangster No 1
Get Shorty
Good Day to Die Hard, a
Goodfellas
Gran Torino
Green Mile, the
Hackers
Hancock
Hitch
Hitman (Timothy Olyphant)
Hollywoodland
I am Legend
I Robot
Independence Day
Inglorious Basterds
Jacket, the
January Man, the
Johnny Mnemonics
Kill Bill (I and II)
Kingdom, the
Knockaround Guys
Last Boy Scout, the
Last Man Standing
Last Starfighter, the
Limitless
M I B
Mad Max
Man on Fire
Mechanic, the (Jason Stathem)
Munich
My Cousin Vinny
No Country for Old Men
Once Upon a Time in America
Payback
Paycheck
Postman, the
Professional, the (Leon)
Pulp Fiction
Rambo
Real McCoy, the
Red (I and II)
Revolver
Road House
Road to Perdition
Road Warrior, the
Romeo Must Die
Ronin
Runaway Jury
S I S
Scarface
Shawshank Redemption, the
Shoot Em Up
Shooter
Sin City
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Skyfall
Snatch
Spy Game
Stand, the (Stephen King)
Stargate
Starship Troopers
Still Crazy
Strange Days
Stripes
Super Mario Bros
Super Troopers
Surrogates
Swordfish
Taken
Three Kings
Total Recall
Traffic
Transporter (I-II-III)
True Lies
Uncle Buck
Unleashed
Unthinkable
Untouchables, the
Used Cars
Usual Suspects, the
V for Vendetta
War
Wargames
Whole Nine Yards

Whew, that's a lot of favorites.


----------



## Nvincible

Outlaw Josey Wales
5th Element
The Holiday
Independence Day


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Don Hertzfeldt's It's Such a Beautiful Day (2012)


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Oh forgot this thread. 

Independence Day!

New one coming out. Wootie woot!


----------



## TeaSipper

I never found the movies I want so I caved in and bought from Amazon:

Streets of Fire
Ruthless People (with Down and Out in Beverly Hills)
Bad Boys (Sean Penn)
A Dog's Breakfast
Kuffs

Still on my want list:

They Live!
City Limits
Hot Stuff
Mad Dog Time
Idiocrazy
Logan's Run
The Silent Flute
American Shaolin
The Soldier


----------



## StarHalo

(and now you want to see it again..)


----------



## bykfixer

Pulp Fiction.

So many cool quotes that come in handy in real life.

Can't tell ya how many times I've said "check the big brain on Breeeeet" or "what aint no country I ever heard of, they speak English in what?"... that sorta stuff.
Right up there with old Looney Tunes cartoons or Flinstones episodes....like "shut up shuttin' up" or "out! Oh double T"


----------



## troutpool

The Magnificent Seven
The Quiet Man
Downton Abbey 
Sherlock Holmes Series starring Jeremy Brett


----------



## markr6

Predator...*GET RAMIREZ ON HIS FEET AND GET TO DA CHOPPA!!!*


----------



## dealgrabber2002

markr6 said:


> Predator...*GET RAMIREZ ON HIS FEET AND GET TO DA CHOPPA!!!*



+1 lol


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Street kings


----------



## wimmer21

Black Mass
Being There
Owning Mahoney
Hoffa
Runaway Train
House of Sand and Fog
In The Bedroom
Searching for Bobby Fischer
Million Dollar Baby
The Wire (series)
Gangs of New York
Whiplash
Amadeus
Unforgiven
Cool Hand Luke
There Will Be Blood
Mad Max: Fury Road
The Remains of the Day


----------



## bykfixer

North to Alaska
and
Band of Brothers


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Ted. Lol


----------



## P_A_S_1

National Lampoons Vacation and European Vacation.


----------



## RUSH FAN

This movie is THE best cops and robbers film ever made. Love to watch when on the tv.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Good cop movies;
Fort Apache the Bronx
Serpico
The Choir Boys
Colors 
To Live and Die in LA (good chase scene and I hate car chase scenes)


----------



## Monocrom

P_A_S_1 said:


> Good cop movies;
> Fort Apache the Bronx
> *Serpico*
> The Choir Boys
> Colors
> To Live and Die in LA (good chase scene and I hate car chase scenes)


Fantastic film. (Though sadly, nothing has changed within the NYPD.)


----------



## P_A_S_1

No where near as prevalent or flagrant as in the past but issues still arise. Just know it's a big job, 30,000+, and all get labeled when the news breaks despite the very few who are actually involved or connected.


----------



## bykfixer

RUSH FAN said:


> This movie is THE best cops and robbers film ever made. Love to watch when on the tv.



Love turning on the surround sound during the bank robbery scene.


----------



## koti

Donnie Darko (this is one of my favourite movies of all time)
Rounders
Over the Top
A Scanner Darkly
Pitch Black
Alien
Aliens
The Godfather trilogy
Eddie Murphy Raw & Delirious (standup shows)
Louis C.K standup shows
The Elegant Universe (3 episode science series based on a book by Brian Greene)
Blade Runner
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Contact
Predator
Back to the Future
Tron (1982)
Stand by Me
and many more I cant think of right now.


----------



## LGT

Captain America The winter soldier. I really enjoy the entire movie, especially the elevator scene... "before we get started, does anyone want to get out?"


----------



## Skeeterg

Blade Runner, Logan's Run, Tron,Dune,Silent Running,and the Black Hole. I really do like most of the older Sci Fi stuff.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Skeeterg said:


> Blade Runner........



+1

Blade Runner is truly one of my favorite movies and I'm not much of a sci fi fan. The bleak future....


----------



## Strintguy

P_A_S_1 said:


> +1
> 
> Blade Runner is truly one of my favorite movies and I'm not much of a sci fi fan. The bleak future....



Yes, going to have to watch that again soon, thanks!


----------



## TKC

*Aresenic & Old Lace
North by North West
Avatar
The Birdcage
The Abyss
Beetlejuice
Space Cowboys
Entrapment
What Dreams May Come
Any James Bond movie.*


----------



## bladesmith3

Avatar 2 LOL>>> ha ha ha ha ha 10 years and still waiting. the new release date is Christmas ( are you ready for this???) 2018 12 years after the original. don't forget the sequel was already being filmed before the release of avatar. lol 
someone must be getting paid by the hour.............. you would think this movie was being made by the government. 
ANYWAY.. I can never see forbidden planet enough. maybe even rocky horror.


----------



## Monocrom

bladesmith3 said:


> ANYWAY.. I can never see forbidden planet enough. maybe even rocky horror.



"You better wise up, Janet Weiss. Your apples don't taste too nice. You better wise up...."


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Hmmm, a movie I could watch again and and again? Let me think....


----------



## TKC

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Hmmm, a movie I could watch again and and again? Let me think....



*​ROFLAO!!!*


----------



## markr6

RUSH FAN said:


> This movie is THE best cops and robbers film ever made. Love to watch when on the tv.



+1!!!



bykfixer said:


> Love turning on the surround sound during the bank robbery scene.



+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Drive-in theater scene too, although much shorter and less action. Turn up the BASS!


----------



## Monocrom

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Hmmm, a movie I could watch again and and again? Let me think....



Maybe something that was supposed to end with a giant pie fight but instead they went with a different ending.


----------



## wimmer21

P_A_S_1 said:


> Good cop movies;
> Fort Apache the Bronx
> Serpico
> The Choir Boys
> Colors
> To Live and Die in LA (good chase scene and I hate car chase scenes)



Check this one out when you get a chance. Well worth watching!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Wimmer21, read the book about the 075 and Michael Dowd (Good Cop, Bad Cop). They got away with a lot for a while and a big reason is because East NY (075) was just soooo bad then making it easy to 'cowboy' around. It still is bad but compared to how it was it's a huge improvement. Never got to read Buddy Boys which is of similar corruption in the 077, keep meaning to pick it up.




http://nypost.com/2016/02/23/dirty-...nch-cigar-line-named-after-brooklyn-precinct/
:shakehead


----------



## wimmer21

P_A_S_1 said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/02/23/dirty-...nch-cigar-line-named-after-brooklyn-precinct/
> :shakehead



Prime example of how bad press is better than no press. They'll probably sell a lot of stogies.

My guess is Trump got the first box.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Prime example of how bad press is better than no press. They'll probably sell a lot of stogies.
> *
> My guess is Trump got the first box.*



It's best to stay clear of politics while posting in CPF. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh, marvelous! The picture is back,  and I've no idea from where or why. It last popped up about a year ago. 


~ Chance

Edit, I deleted it from my signature. Still, I have no idea where it came from. :thinking:


----------



## harro

P_A_S_1 said:


> National Lampoons Vacation and European Vacation.



And don't forget Xmas Vacation !!


----------



## harro

Don't know why, but Harrison Ford, in, 'The Fugitive' ( I think that's spelt right ).
Its just a flick that I enjoy watching over and over. I like the scenery, the plot, the scenery,
TLJ as the chaser, the scenery etc.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's best to stay clear of politics while posting in CPF.
> 
> ~ C.G.



Hmm, what I meant was... he being one of the most famous personalities in the world today, it would be a smart advertising move to give him a free box.

No thoughts pertaining to anyone's political standing nor to politics in general was ever considered when I posted my comment.


----------



## wimmer21

Oh I think I see what you assumed I was referring to, Chance.

My 'bad press is still good press' comment referred to the two men who've started the cigar business. They were documented as criminals via "The Seven Five" film we were talking about. Now they're attempting to cash in on that fame, despite it being negative.

I see now how you could have easily taken that statement as a reference to the aforementioned personality.

Mystery solved.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi wimmer21,

Actually, I assumed you were attempting to associate Trump with the two criminal *******s that started the cigar company.

An appropriate use of the word assume. I salute you, Sir. :thumbsup: :laughing:

Assume
verb 
Suppose to be the case, without proof.

~ Chance


----------



## da1510a

Mine are very ordinary. 

Original Star Wars trilogy.
Star Trek Wrath of Khan.
Original Indiana Jones movies.
Top Gun.
Almost any James Bond film.


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi wimmer21,
> 
> *Actually, I assumed you were attempting to associate Trump with the two criminal *******s that started the cigar company*.
> 
> An appropriate use of the word assume. I salute you, Sir. :thumbsup: :laughing:
> 
> Assume
> verb
> Suppose to be the case, without proof.
> 
> ~ Chance



Chance, you know... that was definitely NOT my objective, but to be perfectly honest, a good psychoanalyst might suggest there likely WAS an unconscious attempt to make that association. Oops

I will inevitably slip up again, but I will make a conserted effort to choose my words more carefully. 

Thanks, CG


----------



## P_A_S_1

Goodfellas, watched it again for the hundredth time or so the other night. I like watching the scenes and recognizing the filming locations. It's funny how the very beginning shows East New York as an Italian area, how neighborhoods change so radically here over a generation or two. I use to work in Brownsville and they still had streets bordered with draping rope (not sure what the proper term for them is) from when it was a Jewish neighborhood.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Chance, you know... that was definitely NOT my objective, but to be perfectly honest, a good psychoanalyst might suggest there likely WAS an unconscious attempt to make that association. Oops
> 
> I will inevitably slip up again, but I will make a conserted effort to choose my words more carefully.
> 
> Thanks, CG



HA! I knew it. I like you, wimmer21. We should have a beer together.  :buddies:

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HA! I knew it. I like you, wimmer21. We should have a beer together.  :buddies:
> 
> ~ Chance




I would very much enjoy that


----------



## camelight

the matrix!


----------



## markr6

P_A_S_1 said:


> Goodfellas, watched it again for the hundredth time or so the other night.



God I love that one!! Now go get your **** shinebox!


----------



## wuliwawa

I like the topic.
Avata 
The Croods
Captain America
Zootopia


----------



## TKC

*Add to my list any James Bond movie. I got hooked on Bond movies when I was little, and would go to the Drive-in in my feetie PJ's.*


----------



## MarNav1

There are many but the Godfather comes to mind. Just something about it lol.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Wimmer21, saw the 075 movie the other night, Dowd was some character. He reminds me of some of the guys I worked with (the attitude not the stealing) and cracked me up at some points. The last part of the movie about the sentencing and the Rangers winning the cup was pretty funny.


----------



## tex.proud

I haven't read this thread in it's entirety, but one film that I can watch again and again is "Lonesome Dove". 
Second would be "Broken Trail".

See a pattern there?


----------



## orbital

+

Movies w/ early SNL cast members
..such as

Blues Brothers
Animal House
Stripes
Caddyshack
Ghost Busters
Spies Like Us
..even Tommy Boy


----------



## SCEMan

Sin City. 
Whenever it's on I always wind up watching it.


----------



## roger-roger

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Movies w/ early SNL cast members
> ..such as
> 
> Blues Brothers
> Animal House
> Stripes
> Caddyshack
> Ghost Busters
> Spies Like Us
> ..even Tommy Boy




Groundhog Day


----------



## PhotonWrangler

roger-roger said:


> Groundhog Day



That was a really nice story about personal growth that was told with humor and compassion. I love that film.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> That was a really nice story about personal growth that was told with humor and compassion. I love that film.


 
Shy away from the book then. 

~ Chance


----------



## wolfgaze

Home Alone


----------



## roger-roger

PhotonWrangler said:


> That was a really nice story about personal growth that was told with humor and compassion. I love that film.




Agree! Turns out I ended up being quite a fan of Bill Murray including Lost in Translation, Where the Buffalo Roam, as well as a few of Wes Anderson titles.

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
The Royal Tennenbaums
Rushmore


----------



## bykfixer

Just watched Sling Blade for about the 433rd time mmm hmm.


----------



## roger-roger

The Man Who Would be King
Conan the Barbarian


----------



## markr6

bykfixer said:


> Just watched Sling Blade for about the 433rd time mmm hmm.



..."The water's cold" and the other fellar said, "The water's deep". I believe one fella come from Arkansas.


----------



## bladesmith3

+1 on slingblade


----------



## markr6

bladesmith3 said:


> +1 on slingblade



I could just watch the part where Doyle go nuts over and over. It's just as funny every time. "We ain't go to GD band! We don't need to F-ing practice Randy!..."

Dwight Yoakam! LOL


----------



## roger-roger

John Frankenheimer

Grand Prix - (James Gardner, Yves Montand)
The Horseman - (Omar Sharif, Jack Palance)
Ronin - (Robert De Niro, Jean Reno)


----------



## bykfixer

I like Ronin a lot. The wife don't like it due to the thick Irish accents fiddling with her failing ears. That means I watch it when alone but...
When I'm alone prefer to watch Band of Brothers or a good western.

As a couple we watch "the Expendables" (you pick the version dear, no you pick it this time) or Red. Again it's a tossup which one.


Or that movie "Pursuit of Happyness".. holy crap Wil Smith kills it in the part where they tell him he's a stock broker. If you've ever had a point in life where there seemed to be no bottom to the pit and without any warning you are suddenly at the top of the world looking down.. that feeling of completely unimaginable happiness.. Wil brings that to the screen so well there aint a dry eye in the room. And that little dude that steals the show.... holy cow! I don't dare call it acting because those two played the role so well you could smell the musty odor of their bathroom sink washed clothing.


----------



## roger-roger

Master and Commander (Russell Crowe) of course, having read the entire book series about 5 times, including the Hornblower series, and every book on the USS Constitution I could get my grubby little hands on. M and C was a dream come true. That and having been obsessed with Napoleonic era naval ships and sailing from the age of 5. That's a pic of the Great Navigator to the left. Can't even say how many times I've watched it. 

For that matter, I should add Captain Horatio Hornblower (Gregory Peck, Virginia Mayo).


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Roger that Roger.. another great one. If my copy of Master & Commander were a VHS it would be worn out by now.
I chuckle each time when the doctor shouts "he who would pun would pick a pocket". 
Jude did good in the Sherlock Holmes movies too.

I like Gregory Peck flix. Will have to search out the "hornblower" one you cite.


----------



## roger-roger

bykfixer, "Hornblower" is a good one, including classic Hollywood soundstage sea battles.


You spoke of westerns--The Searchers and True Grit are couple of my favorites.

I've watched Band of Brothers a couple of times.


----------



## bykfixer

roger-roger said:


> bykfixer, "Hornblower" is a good one, including classic Hollywood soundstage sea battles.
> 
> 
> You spoke of westerns--The Searchers and True Grit are couple of my favorites.
> 
> I've watched Band of Brothers a couple of times.



Love those cheesy ole Hollywood effects. 
Band of Brothers is great on a rainy day when you've worked your arse off 9 weeks in a row and just want to veg for the day... all 10 hours... 

Last night I watched American Sniper for the umpteenth time.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

wimmer21 said:


> Black Mass
> Cool Hand Luke


_Nobody can eat 50 eggs._


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Hmmm, a movie I could watch again and and again? Let me think....


Shoot, a fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff.


----------



## markr6

bykfixer said:


> I like Ronin a lot. The wife don't like it due to the thick Irish accents fiddling with her failing ears.



HAHA!! "We came for tha kiss" (case). And every sentence has a ? after it even if it's not a question


----------



## roger-roger

David Lynch

Dune
Mulholland Dr


----------



## orbital

+


----------



## RGRAY

***** stars
*


----------



## Monocrom

orbital said:


> +




That movie was so ahead of its time. First film that used CGI effects.

OH man........ The HBO remake series is gonna suck.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Grosse Point Blank 




It has a most excellent soundtrack. :rock:

~ C.G.


----------



## bykfixer

markr6 said:


> HAHA!! "We came for tha kiss" (case). And every sentence has a ? after it even if it's not a question



You sound *just* like that lady I'm talking about. 

Watched my insomnia killer today...
Lawrence of Arabia.... both discs.. after a double dose of nyquil and a benydril. Finally fell asleep near the end and the ending theme woke me back up. Draaaaatz!


----------



## Offgridled

All the jayson bourne films


----------



## AndyF

The Conversation (Francis Ford Coppola).


----------



## roger-roger

(Mira Sorvino)
- Barcelona
- Replacement Killers


----------



## bykfixer

Watching Gran Torino for the 2nd time... 2nd time today that is.


----------



## markr6

_SHOOT...THE GLASS!_


----------



## bykfixer

Watching "million dollar arm" for the umpteenth time as I type this.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

The last Rambo


----------



## bykfixer

American Sniper.... again.

Watched it back to back to see if I could get through the end without man tears... barely but I did... because I turned my attention to something else during the part where that guy in a wheelchair was holding an American flag while he sitting in the middle of the vacant highway after the procession had passed. 




I photo shop'd this pic in his honor.


----------



## vadimax

The White Sun of The Desert. Then soviet, now Russia's cosmonauts watch that movie every time before a mission. It is a tradition.


----------



## AndyF

'For All Mankind' by Al Reinert. A cool documentary about the Apollo missions available on Criterion.


----------



## AndyF

vadimax said:


> The White Sun of The Desert. Then soviet, now Russia's cosmonauts watch that movie every time before a mission. It is a tradition.



I'll have to check it out.


----------



## roger-roger

The Searchers, John Wayne


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

roger-roger said:


> The Searchers, John Wayne



My second favorite movie. Best quote: "That'll be the day!"


----------



## Bdm82

Top Gun.
Super Troopers. 
Requiem For a Dream. 
Snatch.

Just as there isn't a single light for all purposes, different movies for different moods.


----------



## geokite

Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
The Fountain
Episodes 1-3

Steve


----------



## erfumedchutney

I never get tired of watching A Walk to Remember.


----------



## TKC

*Besides the other movies I listed, I could watch the old Pink Panther movies, with Peter Sellars, as well as the James Bond movies.*


----------



## Monocrom

TKC said:


> *Besides the other movies I listed, I could watch the old Pink Panther movies, with Peter Sellars, as well as the James Bond movies.*



Forgot about those P.P. movies.

"He has pulled the wrong tooth.... That is Clouseau. Kill him."


----------



## roger-roger

*Moby ***** with Gregory Peck and Richard Basehart. I remember watching it when 5-6 years old, and can't estimate how many times I've seen it since. Its not something I'd watch every year, but owning a copy, it'll be viewed when the mood strikes.


----------



## bykfixer

Laid up with a stomach flu this is day 3. 
Day 1 was the Band of Brothers series.
Day 2 was Lonesome Dove, Comanchi Moon and Return to Lonesome Dove.
Day 3: Geez I just want to be past this stupid thing but... I think Lawrence of Arabia and Danes with Wolves will be slated so I can sleep a few hours between disc changes. Then sticking with 2x Rogers theme a Gregory Peck feature.. To Kill a Mockingbird is a nice long one. 

I owe somebody at work a great big hug for sharing this bug.

Edit: Late in the day I opted for an early Christian Bale number... "Empire of the Sun". Between him and the guy who plays Marvin in the R.E.D. movies, it's a great flick to nap to or to watch when family is around at the holidays.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

bykfixer said:


> Laid up with a stomach flu this is day 3.
> Day 1 was the Band of Brothers series.
> Day 2 was Lonesome Dove, Comanchi Moon and Return to Lonesome Dove.
> Day 3: Geez I just want to be past this stupid thing but... I think Lawrence of Arabia and Danes with Wolves will be slated so I can sleep a few hours between disc changes. Then sticking with 2x Rogers theme a Gregory Peck feature.. To Kill a Mockingbird is a nice long one.
> 
> I owe somebody at work a great big hug for sharing this bug.
> 
> Edit: Late in the day I opted for an early Christian Bale number... "Empire of the Sun". Between him and the guy who plays Marvin in the R.E.D. movies, it's a great flick to nap to or to watch when family is around at the holidays.


Have you seen Dead Man's Walk and Streets of Laredo?


----------



## bykfixer

Yes sir I have. 

Dead Mans Walk was very informative in terms of the Comanche Moon. Yet it's storyline and characters held their own very well. 
And Streets of Laredo... I hate that Pee Eye married a hateful wench. And I hate how they made a former docile pretty girl (Loreena) into that hateful wench. But being a James Garner fan I still watch it every so often. It seemed like that story line was trying suck out the last few $ from the pockets of Lonesome Dove fans though. Kinda like Fonzy jumping the shark... George Carlin did great at his role imo. 

Apparently there was a TV show that lasted 1 season with Newt playing a good kid turned scoundrel or something? 

John Voigt was my favorite Woodrow Call. His personality was a tough one to portray. And I think John did a better job at capturing the spirit of a hard man with a soft heart than Tommy Lee Jones. 
If you look at the series as a whole Woodrow was not the sort of fellow who laughed very often. Or smiled for that matter. Perhaps John picked up on the post "Augustus is dead, now I'm saddened forever" Woodrow. Because Augustus could get ole Woodrow to smile every so often... even if it were not more than feeling pleasure in Augustus McCrae's tripping himself up with another one of his follys... 

I enjoy watching real life people and comparing them to movie/tv characters like the 2 friends who are like Felix and Oscar, perhaps Woodrow and Gus.. the Ricky and Lucy couple, or the Fred and Wilma types... yeah that sorta thing. 

Well the flu bug seems to be leaving, but I'll do one more day of napping to the din of the one eye'd devil. Maybe some Star Trek today. TNG or Original Series will be decided by a coin toss...


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I don't remember Streets of Laredo as well as you do, but like you I rated it lower than most did in my database. I don't have the Lonesome Dove TV series but I did stumble across the Outlaw Years series and enjoyed it. It is about 1000 minutes on 5 DVDs. Somehow I got into collecting the series I look around used shops, garage sales, flea markets and such for bargains. I guess I like a good western still even though after awhile growing up there were almost nothing but westerns on tv (reruns at that) and a good sci-fi flick or action series was not common. Now it is polar opposite in that there is really no good westerns to be found even the movies that come out don't seem to capture the interest of folks. 
I loved ST TNG but it faded to "like" from the 5th to 7th season when the writers/producers suddenly got interested in "family" type thinking to the point of distraction. I still watch TOS on tv but IMO they want way too much for the dvds of Star Trek series to make me want to collect more of them. Right now on H & I channel I get OTA (Over The Air) they are playing all of the series almost in a row and even adding in 2 episodes of the cartoon series on Sunday. I've been recording and watching DS9 but to me DS9 is a hate/love type of thing some episodes are great and some are blah. 
Ironic that my budget has me no longer paying for TV and a lot of the shows I liked growing up are all over the place for free on the new digital OTA channels. 

I read somewhere that they are something like 112 remakes of movies in the works (or Reboots) with many remakes that I hadn't thought would happen and strangely remakes of a lot of Disney's classic animated movies into live versions not just a few but closing in on a dozen I think. 

hope you get over the flu soon.


----------



## bykfixer

The Outlaw Years... yeah that was the "tv show"... or so I read. I stumbled across those alternative Lonesome Dove prequils and sequils while looking for modern westerns in Wally World. 
To me the western evokes a time when even most bad guys held an honor code to some degree. And with times as they are these days it shows my kids that right is might and wrong is... well wrong. 
Too many of todays movie blur those lines to where you end up rooting for the bad guy and hissing at the good guy. 

I liked all Star Trek, some more than others. Oh and stores now have TOS seasons for like $25 each... including Season 2... don't know why that one was $99 for so long. 

I unplugged the cable cord long ago. Not because of money. But because of the urge to shuffle the little kids out of the room during tv comercials that were either so racey or so violent I was afraid one of them may end up getting booted out of school for emulating what they saw on tv. So we have a wall of $5 movies to pick from and a few dozen tv shows like Hogans Heros, Star Trek, Sanford & Son, old police and who-dunnits along with all 10 seasons of M.A.S.H.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

bykfixer said:


> Laid up with a stomach flu this is day 3.
> Day 1 was the Band of Brothers series.



Oh man! That is a good show to watch when laid up with illness. I absolutely love it, even though it is quite a hard watch often, it rewards and never fails to enthral.

I remember getting food poisoning (Bad Prawn sandwich from a garage on the way to Lancashire).

I was sick as a dog (from both ends!) for a night and a day, with high temperature and all.

The Hotel I was in had old style broadcast terrestrial telly - pretty useless much after midnight in those days - but also a single cable video channel. This channel showed 'Star Trek IV-The Voyage Home' on a continuous loop for 24 hours, amounting to my entire incarceration.

I kind of know that film backwards now, still quite like it, but I never eat prepared prawns again!!!!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

bykfixer said:


> The Outlaw Years... yeah that was the "tv show"... or so I read. I stumbled across those alternative Lonesome Dove prequils and sequils while looking for modern westerns in Wally World.
> To me the western evokes a time when even most bad guys held an honor code to some degree. And with times as they are these days it shows my kids that right is might and wrong is... well wrong.
> Too many of todays movie blur those lines to where you end up rooting for the bad guy and hissing at the good guy.
> 
> I liked all Star Trek, some more than others. Oh and stores now have TOS seasons for like $25 each... including Season 2... don't know why that one was $99 for so long.
> 
> I unplugged the cable cord long ago. Not because of money. But because of the urge to shuffle the little kids out of the room during tv comercials that were either so racey or so violent I was afraid one of them may end up getting booted out of school for emulating what they saw on tv. So we have a wall of $5 movies to pick from and a few dozen tv shows like Hogans Heroes, Star Trek, Sanford & Son, old police and who-dunnits along with all 10 seasons of M.A.S.H.



Actually the Outlaw years is the hard to get tv series you can get the regular Lonesome dove tv series for about 10-20 dollars. I pulled the plug because of money and when I got money I bought movies and tv series for cheap such that I have enough to keep me occupied. I've been watching Hogan's Heroes and the A-Team on OTA tv channels lately but I've seen all the episodes of both series when I had cable up till 2002. 
I have the entire Stargate series both series and 2 movies too (one movie is a redo of the pilot). I also have the Babylon 5 series that I finished watching recently but I haven't got the 5 movies they made yet.


----------



## bykfixer

You, sir; are a true Trekkie! 
Thanks for the Lonesome Dove tips. 

I remember an episode of the A-Team where the bad guys helicopter (something) crashed into the side of a mountain (or something)... seven explosions later the bad guys are walking towards the A-Team, hands raised and this one guy is yelling "Ow! I broke my ankle" lol.
Now that.... was over the top. 
I do like the modern A-Team movie.

Recently the wife and I had the A Team in player 1 and American Sniper in player 2 because we were so stunned to figure out that the guy playing Chris Kyle was the same guy playing Face. Bradley Cooper sure had changed over the years. 

Did same with Heat and Comanche Moon once to take note how much Val Kilmer had changed. He sure has gotten fat. lol. 

Today will be a Old Man Clint Eastwood day. 
Gran Torino, Trouble with a Curve, True Crime and perhaps round out the day with a Gene Hackman number "Bite the Bullet"... 
Flu bug seems to be gone, but I'll veg out 1 more day. I did rather enjoy hibernating the last few days.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Sounds like you need a Sony 5 disc changer. I have a DVR, Blu-Ray player, and Sony 5 DVD changer connected to my tv so I could choose from up to 7 dvds without getting out of my chair if I wanted to. If you want to see old man..... look at Tom Selleck on Blue Bloods and some of his movies. Another actor that got fat was Jerry Lewis I saw him once on an episode of Law & Order and of course he does the telethon on Labor Day too. John Wayne is a good actor to see the aging change from his early cookie cutter back & white movies looking like an ex teenager to movies such as True Grit as Rooster Cogburn. 
I'm an Eastwood fan too..... have most of his movies (as him as a star) and a few of them he directed and/or produced also. 
I liked the A-Team movie but wondered before I saw it if there would be a new TV series from it with it as a "pilot".


----------



## RollerBoySE

Lynx_Arc said:


> Sounds like you need a Sony 5 disc changer. I have a DVR, Blu-Ray player, and Sony 5 DVD changer connected to my tv so I could choose from up to 7 dvds without getting out of my chair if I wanted to.



What you need is an Apple TV, iTunes/Netflix/Hulu etc. is a lot more convenient and cheaper than discs.


----------



## bykfixer

Lynx_Arc said:


> Sounds like you need a Sony 5 disc changer. I have a DVR, Blu-Ray player, and Sony 5 DVD changer connected to my tv so I could choose from up to 7 dvds without getting out of my chair if I wanted to. If you want to see old man..... look at Tom Selleck on Blue Bloods and some of his movies. Another actor that got fat was Jerry Lewis I saw him once on an episode of Law & Order and of course he does the telethon on Labor Day too. John Wayne is a good actor to see the aging change from his early cookie cutter back & white movies looking like an ex teenager to movies such as True Grit as Rooster Cogburn.
> I'm an Eastwood fan too..... have most of his movies (as him as a star) and a few of them he directed and/or produced also.
> I liked the A-Team movie but wondered before I saw it if there would be a new TV series from it with it as a "pilot".



John Wayne (aka Marion Morrison) was a budding Olympic swimmer, professional body surfer (yes that used to be a sport) and an avid cliff diver. A torn rotator cuff ended his swimming career abrubtly so one day he tried out as a movie extra. He ended up becoming John Wayne because that sounded way more burely than Marion Morrison. lol. 
I read somewhere that he smoked like 100+ cigarettes a day at one point. So maybe that is why he was so bloated later on. 
Speaking of smoking I wonder if Clint smokes in real life as Mr. Fitness is seen smoking in a bunch of his movies. 

I looked around for a 5 disc blu-ray but did not want to pay Denon prices. So it's one at a time with a pair of side by side sub $50 Sonys. I like the 'on' light on those. I stopped buying Samsung when they stopped including an 'on' light. 

So far today I have ended up watching White Collar episodes. I'm a Mozzy fan. But Bite the Bullet is cued up in player 2 for watching with Mrs. Fixer later. She likes flix with Gene Hackman too. I considered "Unforgiven" or Quick and the Dead, but opted for the Hackman/Coburn duo.


----------



## StarHalo

RollerBoySE said:


> What you need is an Apple TV, iTunes/Netflix/Hulu etc. is a lot more convenient and cheaper than discs.



^This. The physical disc has conclusively proven itself to be a very temporary investment since the format changes so fast now. A DVD player may feature upscaling for HD display, but you can of course just get a Blu-ray player, but the Blu-ray player may or may not support UHD/4K playback, and you will of course need to buy another newer copy of the disc for the upgraded quality, etc. etc. etc. Or you can just find the movie on Amazon/Netflix and hit play, watch right now on whatever you're reading this on, or mirror it to your TV, or find a comfortable place outdoors and watch on your phone..


----------



## Lynx_Arc

bykfixer said:


> John Wayne (aka Marion Morrison) was a budding Olympic swimmer, professional body surfer (yes that used to be a sport) and an avid cliff diver. A torn rotator cuff ended his swimming career abrubtly so one day he tried out as a movie extra. He ended up becoming John Wayne because that sounded way more burely than Marion Morrison. lol.
> I read somewhere that he smoked like 100+ cigarettes a day at one point. So maybe that is why he was so bloated later on.
> Speaking of smoking I wonder if Clint smokes in real life as Mr. Fitness is seen smoking in a bunch of his movies.


 John Wayne got bloated later because he got cancer from filming a less known picture called The Conqueror that was filmed near the Nevada test range in the desert. 


> I looked around for a 5 disc blu-ray but did not want to pay Denon prices. So it's one at a time with a pair of side by side sub $50 Sonys. I like the 'on' light on those. I stopped buying Samsung when they stopped including an 'on' light.


I don't think there is such a thing as a 5 disc blu-ray player Sony made 100 and 400 disc blu-ray players for awhile but I doubt they will ever make a 5 disc changer like the dvd versions due to they would have to engineer it to store the separate java programs from each disc and swap between them to make it worth it for me as blu-rays don't play like dvds do. I can pop from one dvd to another in a minute or less but a blu-ray disc swap could take several minutes each time making it a lot less worth the expense.


> So far today I have ended up watching White Collar episodes. I'm a Mozzy fan. But Bite the Bullet is cued up in player 2 for watching with Mrs. Fixer later. She likes flix with Gene Hackman too. I considered "Unforgiven" or Quick and the Dead, but opted for the Hackman/Coburn duo.


I have two brothers, john candy great outdoors, my own worst enemy complete series, love potion #9, and a babylon 5 movie. My blue ray player and my dvd dvd drive are empty. I rarely use my dvr's dvd drive as it is a burner and cannot easily and cheaply be replaced when it fails the hard drive in it is a lot easier to replace.
I'm watching a mediocre movie on tv about a guy and a gal taking a famous dog across country at christmas for a promo thing while reading stuff online.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

If you do get interested in a sony 5 dvd changer the NC-85 and NC-800 models are the best for the display there are lesser models out there a previous model has the display in the actual door or rather a mirror to it that is hard to see at certain heights. The later models can remember the last 7 discs that were "stopped" in play while earlier models can remember even more disc stop points. I pick my players up used for about $30 and under and have a spare player as they do wear out for me after a few thousand discs are played. What I would love to see is stackable blu-ray players that can be accessed as "banks" and share the same HDMI output (maybe daisy chained).


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks for the info on why no BR changers. I looked, and looked for why... at lots of forums related. Nothing sensible was stated. But what you said makes perfect sense. 

I have a Panasonic changer at my pops house (along with my Yamaha, Denon, and Klipsch set up.) But if the urge to pop in a blue ray strikes I'm set with my little sub $50 Sonys. Sometimes I find blue ray box sets and series' for less than the dvd version. 

Plus my music setup uses a laptop and Klipsch satelites so my 'full size' gear remains upstairs at my dads house in an accoustically pleasing room. It has a ProScan monitor for viewing music videos and concerts. Old school setup that sounds great when only audiophile output will do.

No Hackman tonight. The wife wanted to keep the White Collar series going in side by side players.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

bykfixer said:


> Thanks for the info on why no BR changers. I looked, and looked for why... at lots of forums related. Nothing sensible was stated. But what you said makes perfect sense.
> 
> I have a Panasonic changer at my pops house (along with my Yamaha, Denon, and Klipsch set up.) But if the urge to pop in a blue ray strikes I'm set with my little sub $50 Sonys. Sometimes I find blue ray box sets and series' for less than the dvd version.
> 
> Plus my music setup uses a laptop and Klipsch satelites so my 'full size' gear remains upstairs at my dads house in an accoustically pleasing room. It has a ProScan monitor for viewing music videos and concerts. Old school setup that sounds great when only audiophile output will do.
> 
> No Hackman tonight. The wife wanted to keep the White Collar series going in side by side players.



I have a panasonic changer and don't like it as it doesn't remember where you were when you either stop it or change discs you have to bookmark your place. The Sony changers you can switch discs, turn it off, or stop on a disc and it will remember where you were which is very handy I've found myself often with 4... even 5 dvds in it different spots unfinished.
I'm watching stuff I recorded OTA on my Philips DVR. I don't have any fancy music stuff.... only an old Sony bookshelf stereo hooked up to my tv and computer in my room, an RCA 5.1 surround system in the living room hooked to an old tube tv set and dvd changer and a sony boombox in the kitchen on top of the fridge I listen to when in there.


----------



## Launch Mini

My Sony VHS does the same thing. I can take a tape out, and it starts right where I left it.

Has anyone seen the values of some of the Disney VHS tapes?


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Launch Mini said:


> My Sony VHS does the same thing. I can take a tape out, and it starts right where I left it.
> 
> Has anyone seen the values of some of the Disney VHS tapes?



Used values range from nothing to a few dollars a tape locally here unless there is no dvd/blu-ray version available.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Launch Mini said:


> My Sony VHS does the same thing. I can take a tape out, and it starts right where I left it.



:laughing: ~ CG


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Launch Mini said:


> My Sony VHS does the same thing. I can take a tape out, and it starts right where I left it.
> 
> Has anyone seen the values of some of the Disney VHS tapes?



Yeah you have the advantage I will admit as I've looked for the rewind button on my DVD changer for hours with no results.


----------



## roger-roger

In schedule for Saturday viewing: 60's - 70's transition (1971) muscle car movies. No, not "Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry". Watched that last month. 

"Two Lane Blacktop": James Taylor, Dennis Wilson, Warren Oates, full-race-for-the-street acid dipped '55 Chevy
"Vanishing Point": Barry Newman, Dodge Challenger (was that a 440 or 426? )






P.S. Just found this. Little disappointed as I always thought it was a 427.  


http://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1955-CHEVROLET-CUSTOM--TWO-LANE-BLACKTOP-179962


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well it took almost 7 years, The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I just watched Sully for the first time. Great movie! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## roger-roger

Three titles ready to go.

Indochine - Catherine Deneuve
The Last of the Mohicans - Daniel Day Lewis, Madeleine Stowe
Clash of the Titans - Harry Hamlin


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well it took almost 7 years, The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I just watched Sully for the first time.



(_Sully_ was released in 2016)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> (_Sully_ was released in 2016)



Yeah, but when did it happened.  

~ Chance


----------



## dennis12

Pulp Fiction (Just genius)
Deer Hunter
Taxi Driver (My favourite Character Study movie)
Fargo (A great tale, with weird characters and black humor)

But once posted, many more will come up.


----------



## bykfixer

I'll probably watch Tin Cup a few times... for the music. 

I'm no Costner fan but do have to say a lot of good tunes end up in the soundtrack of Kevin Costner flix.


----------



## bwalker

I never get tired of "Kelly's Heroes". Great cast, great action, and ...SPOILER ALERT... 







a happy ending


----------



## jinx626

Batman VS Superman (7 times)
The Legend of Tarzan (4 times)
Suicide Squad (4 times)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was channel surfing recently and wound up watching a little bit of _Good Morning Vietnam_ again.


----------



## StarHalo

bwalker said:


> I never get tired of "Kelly's Heroes". Great cast, great action, and ...SPOILER ALERT...



My dad would put that on almost every time it aired back in the analog cable days, I've probably seen that movie once a year for my entire life.. 

And of course once you've seen that one, you have to follow it up with _Three Kings_..


----------



## markr6

StarHalo said:


> My dad would put that on almost every time it aired back in the analog cable days, I've probably seen that movie once a year for my entire life..
> 
> And of course once you've seen that one, you have to follow it up with _Three Kings_..



Oh I forgot about this one! "No, not the little cubes you put in hot water to make soup". Love that part where they're driving the limo and fancy cars up the the bunker, playing Chicago.


----------



## nitesky

Two that come to mind, and I watched one last week: The Thing (black and white version) and Them.


----------



## Vipre

The Ghost and the Darkness with Val Kilmer and Michael Douglas. Based on a true story. 

Gone in 60 Seconds with Nicolas Cage. It released 2 days, 17 years ago. 

The Patriot with Mel Gibson.


----------



## Mikasa

Gladiator. Everything about it is just epic. The fight scenes, cinematography, the soundtrack. It's hard to get tired of seeing Russel Crowe wreck other gladiators in the arena, and I like how they made it so it's not just some mindless hack and slash movie.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I caught _Good Morning Vietnam_ again yesterday. Every time I see it I pick up a few more details about the story line that I missed in previous viewings. Great performances by everyone.


----------



## bykfixer

PhotonWrangler said:


> I caught _Good Morning Vietnam_ again yesterday. Every time I see it I pick up a few more details about the story line that I missed in previous viewings. Great performances by everyone.



Classics never go out of style.

I watched "the Judge" with Robert Downey and Robert Duval again. Later in the evening the wife asked what I wanted to watch. I suggested the Judge so I watched it a second time on the same day. 

I told the wife "Robert Downey woulda been way better than Tom Cruise in Rainman". She said "he was probably in re-hab or drunk mode back then".... hmmm.

He and Jude Laww make a great team in the Sherlock Holmes movies too. "How many times are you going to kill my dog Holmes?" lol


----------



## Sharpie

My favorite movies of all time (such as The Hurt Locker, Deer Hunter, Godfather, Gangs of New York, etc.) can't be watched over and over IMO as they are too long and serious.

Movies I watch a lot tend to be dumb and funny movies like Dodgeball, The Hangover movies, Dumb and Dumber, Couples Retreat, etc. And elf and Christmas Vacation during the holidays.


----------



## markr6

bykfixer said:


> I told the wife "Robert Downey woulda been way better than Tom Cruise in Rainman". She said "he was probably in re-hab or drunk mode back then".... hmmm.




Rainman, that's definitely one to watch over and over! Great movie!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

markr6 said:


> Rainman, that's definitely one to watch over and over! Great movie!



Dustin Hoffman did a great job in that film.


----------



## Bourbon City

While it is not a Movie in the true sense of the word, but I love the FX Series_* JUSTIFIED*_. It is a long series and it would be hard to watch (12-13 episodes per year for six years) it all at one setting. But I think it is the best darn Soap Opera for Men that has ever been made; it has many great actors, acting, film editing and scenery.


----------



## Johnnyh

Wizard of Oz, Patton, any Eastwood western. A tradition in my house as always been The Ten Commandments once a year at Easter.


----------



## kelmo

I also watch, "The Thing," "Starship Troopers," "Top Gun," and "Saving Private Ryan" when they are on. Gee, maybe I should seek professional help...


----------



## firefly99

I watch Tremors 1, 2, 3, 4 many many times. It remind me to be prepared.


----------



## Watchman323

John wick
Dune
5th Element


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bourbon City said:


> While it is not a Movie in the true sense of the word, but I love the FX Series_* JUSTIFIED*_. It is a long series and it would be hard to watch (12-13 episodes per year for six years) it all at one setting. But I think it is the best darn Soap Opera for Men that has ever been made; it has many great actors, acting, film editing and scenery.


 
Indeed! Time for me and The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner to watch it again. 

:welcome: Bourbon City.

~ Chance


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Seven Samurai
Hidden Fortress
Blade Runner
Dr. Strangelove
Aliens
Raising Arizona
Princess Bride


----------



## bykfixer

Lonesome Dove series:

This weekend; Return to Lonesome Dove. 
I was really impressed with how close to an actual-real-life Woodrow Call portrayal Jon Voight displayed. Nobody can outdo Tommy Lee Jones in the original, but I felt Jon Voight did a great job at portraying a stowic post Augustus McCray, a few years later, really tired Woodrow Call. 
The wife wanted to see if Barabara Hershey plays a hateful so-n-so in every movie and if you like Barabara Hereshey as that hateful winch role she did not disappoint. 

The writers took a lot of liberties in this unsanctioned by Larry McMurty version, but will Woodrow Call finally tell Newt he was his "pa"? Well it's was worth watching to see if that happens.

Barabara Hereshey ridicules poor July Johnson, or that Nationwide Insurance accident forgiveness pitchman play an even more dastardly dude than ole Blu Duck. Augustus should be glad he didn't live to see those. Yet we get to meet his daughter in this one. 

Reese Witherspoon was a waste of a role that shoulda been cast to someone with real talent. But the fact that ole Newt was torn between being a range boss or a rich man's wife's play-thing is entertaining I suppose. It was good to see his inner-honor won out in the end. 

Overall the series Return to Lonesome Dove was a good addition to the series in my view. I wonder why Larry McMurtry didn't agree...


----------



## markr6

It's not a movie, but I just have to mention The Sporanos. I NEVER watch a tv show more than once since it's just different than a movie. I can't exactly say why, it just doesn't appeal to me.

But I'm literally watching this from start to finish for the THIRD time now. The nice thing is I forget a lot after a year or two.

The acting is just amazing. James Gandolfini absolutely hit it out of the park on this one...it just doesn't get any better.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Speaking Gandolfini....

"The Drop".
Love it near the end when the cop guy who played the cop that od'd in American Gangster says "they never see you coming do they Bob"... and of course after watching that great performance by Tom Hardy I had to whip out "Lawless" and watch that one again. Opens with "At nights... in them hills...could see them fires from stills burnin' like lights on dam Christmas trees" ... and goes from there...


----------



## billabong

Airplane ( just to make sure I've not missed a joke ). 

Plan 9 from outer space ( just can't get enough of it ). 

Rear Window ( Perfect sunday afternoon film ).

The Big Lebowski ( many , many times ).


----------



## Winnowill1984

Twister,
All the Back to The futures 
Return of the Living Dead 1&3


----------



## bykfixer

Going to watch all 10 chapters of Band of Brothers (again) this Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Swordforthelord

All the Fast and Furious movies. I don't go looking for them but if I run across them while channel surfing I can't help myself.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Swordforthelord said:


> All the Fast and Furious movies. I don't go looking for them but if I run across them while channel surfing I can't help myself.



Only like the 1st one.


----------



## heelsthrow

I love racing movies too or any martial arts.


----------



## Adam_Clap

1. Snatch
2. Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
3. Pulp fiction

And yes, I'm a fan of that genre, feels like I'll never tired of it xD


----------



## BobBrian

Titanic is my fave


----------



## dealgrabber2002

BobBrian said:


> Titanic is my fave



Which part you like the best?

Mine was when the old man holds his wife in bed when the ship was going down.

And also, when the band had a chance to leave, one stay behind, then the whole group came back to play... touching..


----------



## StarHalo

BobBrian said:


> Titanic is my fave



Back in '97 when Titanic was just coming out, I worked in a convenience shop that happened to be positioned directly across from the mall theater in a shopping mall. One evening, as a family was getting some drinks, an elementary school-aged girl who was in their clan was coming over from the theater to join them, walking very sternly with a stressed face as though something were wrong. Arriving at her family, she immediately breaks down and begins sobbing uncontrollably. Her mother asks, "Honey, what's wrong?" and the girl shouts, "WHY DID JACK HAVE TO DIE?!"


----------



## markr6

I'm just glad DiCraprio redeemed himself after that one. Plenty of times too. He did an amazing job in Wolf of Wall Street. Throw Jonah Hill into the mix and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Back in '97 when Titanic was just coming out, I worked in a convenience shop that happened to be positioned directly across from the mall theater in a shopping mall. One evening, as a family was getting some drinks, an elementary school-aged girl who was in their clan was coming over from the theater to join them, walking very sternly with a stressed face as though something were wrong. Arriving at her family, she immediately breaks down and begins sobbing uncontrollably. Her mother asks, "Honey, what's wrong?" and the girl shouts, "WHY DID JACK HAVE TO DIE?!"



:laughing: She should have yelled, SPOILER ALERT! first. 

For the life of me, I couldn't fathom how some people watched it more than once....... Just too damn depressing.  

~ Chance


----------



## SCEMan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> For the life of me, I couldn't fathom how some people watched it more than once....... Just too damn depressing.
> Chance



Titanic has always been a guilty pleasure of mine, despite my daughter's crush on Leonardo at the time.
We visited the Titanic Belfast last year - highly recommended :thumbsup:


----------



## AZPops

3:10 to Yuma

Dances with Wolves

Survivorman (to drown out noise while I sleep)

The Martian

13 Hours

John Wick (first one)

McFarland USA

Heaven is For Real

Wild Horse, Wild Ride


----------



## 59ride

Star Wars
Jungle Book
John Wick 1 & 2
too many to list


----------



## jinx626

Avengers Endgame!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Big Night (1996) - one of the top 5 food movies. Stanley Tucci, Tony Shalhoub, Ian Holm, Isabella Rossellini, Mini Driver, Allison Janney. The best kitchen scenes, ever. One of the best feast scenes. Still 10/10. amazon prime.


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> Going to watch all 10 chapters of Band of Brothers (again) this Memorial Day weekend.


Yeah, I am due to watch it again too... 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops942

The Princess Bride... may it never be re-made, for it can never be improved.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martinaee

The original Jurassic Park (and sometimes Lost World) is the go to default movie for us lol. So good.


----------



## PartyPete

Pulp Fiction, Die Hard, Jurassic Park, Halloween, Fight Club, Ferris Beullers Day Off to name a few.


----------



## Swordforthelord

Cyclops942 said:


> The Princess Bride... may it never be re-made, for it can never be improved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amen to that.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LGT

I watched Joker three times in two days, will be watching again soon.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Lovely Mrs Gardiner and I watched Ford vs Ferrari yesterday. A most enjoyable film! :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

That one is on my list CG. I missed it at the theatre. 

Also missed Richard Jewel but did see that last weekend on video. The did that poor boy really dirty. Right now I'm watching the mini series Chernobyl. Oh my.


----------



## ledbetter

Mad Max: Fury Road. All the stunts are real! And the jokes about water, McDonalds, and pop culture are so subtle you need to see it more than once to get it.


----------



## Fish 14

Bone Tomahawk, and just about any western pre 1980


----------



## StarHalo

Fish 14 said:


> Bone Tomahawk, and just about any western pre 1980



No _Dances With Wolves_?


----------



## Fish 14

StarHalo said:


> No _Dances With Wolves_?


That's definitely a great movie.


----------



## ledbetter

Fish 14 said:


> Bone Tomahawk, and just about any western pre 1980


Bone Tomahawk is a hoot. Valdez is Coming is pretty cool and so are all of Elmore Leonard westerns. Hell, he’s even got the hero hand loading!


----------



## Fish 14

ledbetter said:


> Bone Tomahawk is a hoot. Valdez is Coming is pretty cool and so are all of Elmore Leonard westerns. Hell, he’s even got the hero hand loading!


Yes sir, and I believe 3:10 to Yuma was a Leonard film.


----------



## SCEMan

Fish 14 said:


> Bone Tomahawk, and just about any western pre 1980



Make an exception for Tombstone (1993)?


----------



## Fish 14

SCEMan said:


> Make an exception for Tombstone (1993)?


Heck yes.


----------



## StarHalo

Fish 14 said:


> Heck yes.



Moving closer to the edge then, what about _The Hateful Eight_?


----------



## troutpool

I'm sticking with Shane and The Magnificent Seven.


----------



## Fish 14

StarHalo said:


> Moving closer to the edge then, what about _The Hateful Eight_?


That and Django. And maybe the true grit remake.


----------



## Dave D

Oblivion, I've watched it numerous times!


----------



## ledbetter

Three more westerns worth repeating are The Wild Bunch, Hombre, and Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## SCEMan

ledbetter said:


> Three more westerns worth repeating are The Wild Bunch, Hombre, and Jeremiah Johnson.



Ditto on the Wild Bunch. Possibly the best of them all. 

If there's a God, this will never happen:
https://www.slashfilm.com/wild-bunch-remake-cast/


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I like some of the spaghetti westerns and the Magnificent 7 series


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Babette's Feast (1987)

Mostly Martha (2001)


----------



## ledbetter

5S8Zh5 said:


> Babette's Feast (1987)
> 
> Mostly Martha (2001)


Love Babette’s Feast. It’s also a short story I’ve never read. Big Night is another foodie movie you might like.


----------



## orbital

+

With filming starting 40 years ago, yes 40 years ago,,
gotta throw a shout to 


*STRIPES*


----------



## raggie33

trick or treat. its my fav movie i bet non of ya all seen it. my nickname raggie is from that movie.


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> trick or treat. its my fav movie i bet non of ya all seen it. my nickname raggie is from that movie.



If you are talking about the one with “Sam” the little kid with the burlap sack on his head I Love that movie. Trick ‘r treat for anyone hunting it. I spent a year trying to find the worst movies ever on Netflix and stumbled on that gem. Thought it would be horrible and was pleasantly surprised


----------



## raggie33

nah diff movie mine has gene simmons from kiss ozzy and the kid from family ties. it never was populer but it has a cult following the sound track is from a old heavy metal band called fastway


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ledbetter said:


> Love Babette’s Feast. It’s also a short story I’ve never read. Big Night is another foodie movie you might like.



Rewatched Big Night on Amazon Prime the other month. In my top 10 food movies for sure. Made a list once, and it went like this:

Babette's Feast (1987)
Mostly Martha (2001)
Eat Drink Man Woman (1994)
Big Night (1996)
Jiro Dreams of Sushi (2011)
Chef (2014)
Julie & Julia (2009)
The Lunchbox (2013)
The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover (1989)
Soylent Green (1973) *

* Just a short scene with real beef chili and a spoonful of strawberry preserves.


----------



## ledbetter

5S8Zh5 said:


> Rewatched Big Night on Amazon Prime the other month. In my top 10 food movies for sure. Made a list once, and it went like this:
> 
> Babette's Feast (1987)
> Mostly Martha (2001)
> Eat Drink Man Woman (1994)
> Big Night (1996)
> Jiro Dreams of Sushi (2011)
> Chef (2014)
> Julie & Julia (2009)
> The Lunchbox (2013)
> The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover (1989)
> Soylent Green (1973) *
> 
> * Just a short scene with real beef chili and a spoonful of strawberry preserves.



Good list and The Cook, The Thief,etc is classic Greenaway, and most of his films have a lot of food scenes of some sort. Hard to see his stuff nowadays unless you own dvds or stream criterion. Mid August Lunch is a small Italian gem you might like.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

ledbetter said:


> Good list and The Cook, The Thief,etc is classic Greenaway, and most of his films have a lot of food scenes of some sort. Hard to see his stuff nowadays unless you own dvds or stream criterion. Mid August Lunch is a small Italian gem you might like.



Wow - Amazon Prime has it. Added to my watch list. Thanks.

Just finished it. Beautifully filmed. 9/10

:thumbsup:


----------



## jrgold

Goonies! We just went on a camping trip to a place called Cassini ranch on the russian river in CA. We watched Goonies on our outdoor movie set up the first night. The next day we drove to a beach about 15 minutes away called Goat Rock Beach. One of the kids said this looks like the beach from Goonies. Since i’ve seen it about 50 hundred times, i agreed the resemblance was uncanny. Turns out it was the beach where they filmed the last scenes from the movie. Goonies is a classic, and now the kids will always have that tangible memory of the place. We booked another trip there next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

Harry Potter and the sorcerer‘s stone and every top gear special. Over and over. should talk to someone about this?


----------



## LGT

This is Spinal Tap
Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## nightshade

Sneakers, 1992


----------



## xxo

My Cousin Vinny (1992)


Death at a Funeral (2010)


Soul Plane (2004)


Belleflower (2011)


Dogs in Space (1986)


Black Hawk Down (2001)





Flight of the Intruder (1991)


We Were Soldiers (2002)


The Lost Battalion (2001)


Bat 21 (1988)


The Deep (1977)



Danzón (1991)


----------



## Kerisun

I like some old movies and I need to find a simple and fast converter video files. I also found the free file converter here How effective such services or is it better to buy special software?


----------



## AndyF

Brazil 

Breaker Morant

Stalker


----------



## Bradfigure

LOtR
In Bruges
Chicken run
Iron man


----------



## flatline

Army of Darkness
Star Wars episodes 4 and 5 (sometimes just for the music)
Usual Suspects
the Aliens Trilogy
Hellboy
The Princess Bride
Ghostbusters 1 & 2 (especially the scene with the dancing toaster)

But it seems the older I get the less likely I am to feel inclined to throw a movie in. Don't know why.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

Taking Chance: 
A story of a fallen Marine's journey from over seas to his funeral and the US Marine that volunteered to go with him. It shows the steps of a journey of a fallen hero. I was choked up in the first five minutes and stayed that way throughout the movie. 

Nebraska: 
A story about a crazy old dude who thinks he won the big magazine sweepstakes and his journey to receive his prize. A light hearted adventure with a happy ending. 

I will be watching both whenever company wants to watch a movie or just want to watch a great story on my television.


----------



## Cyclops942

Any of the Marvel movies, really, although some are definitely better than others

The Princess Bride, of course

The Shawshank Redemption

Downtown Abbey

Overboard

Secretariat

Wonder Woman

War Horse

The Blind Side


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977). Apollo Creed makes his appearance:







flashlight scenes:


----------



## orbital

5S8Zh5 said:


> Close Encounters of the Third Kind *(1977)*...



+

I remember riding my bmx bike down to the local pharmacy to buy Close Encounters 'baseball cards'.

Top 10 movie of all time.


----------



## Light-saber

my taste runs all over the place. Here are a few that come to mind:

Blade Runner
Usual Suspects
Amelie
Memento
Spirited Away
2046
Chungking Express
Red, White, Blue (Kieslowski’s trilogy)
Dodes’ka-den
Seven Samurai


----------



## ledbetter

Light-saber said:


> my taste runs all over the place. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> Blade Runner
> Usual Suspects
> Amelie
> Memento
> Spirited Away
> 2046
> Chungking Express
> Red, White, Blue (Kieslowski’s trilogy)
> Dodes’ka-den
> Seven Samurai


Eclectic mix! Seven Samurai is the best! Add Princess Mononoke to Spirited Away. Borrowed my son’s complete collection of Zatioichi movies which are pretty awesome.


----------



## flatline

Every Christmas season we pull out the following:
Elf
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Muppets Christmas Carol


----------



## dexters

Harry potter


----------



## wacbzz

raggie33 said:


> trick or treat. its my fav movie i bet non of ya all seen it. my nickname raggie is from that movie.



Are you talking about the film with Ozzy and Gene Simmons?! “Ragman!!” I still rock out to that soundtrack-Fastway knocked it out of the park with that disc. 

All the current “rock gods” wish they were Sammi Curr! :rock:


----------



## chillinn

Little Big Man
Chinatown
Jaws
Three Days of the Condor
Marathon Man
The Empire Strikes Back
John Carpenter's The Thing
Excalibur
Thunderheart
Jurassic Park
The Hunt for Red October
The Legend of Drunken Master
Dances With Wolves
The Pelican Brief
The Rainmaker
Zero Effect
The Big Lebowski
Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World
Minority Report
Serenity (2005)
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Constantine
Fearless (2006)
No Country for Old Men
Michael Clayton
In the Electric Mist
Room 237
Surrogates (2009)
True Grit (2010)
Jack Reacher
Shaolin
Anonymous
Zero Dark Thirty
The Art of the Steal
Riddick
Charlie Wilson's War
A Most Wanted Man
Sicario
The Fog of War
The Accountant
Molly's Game


I assure you that I am not exaggerating. I stopped watching television in 2002, which could help explain things.


----------



## amtaham

- Lord of The Rings trilogy
- The Hobbit trilogy
- Harry Potter series
- IP man series
- The Terminator, Terminator: The Judgment Day, Terminator: Rise of the Machines
- The Godfather series
- Nightmare on Elm St. series
- Jurassic Park series
- Jurassic World series
- Face/Off
- Gone in 60 Seconds
- The Sorcerer's Apprentice
- The Equalizer series
- Taken series
- The Foreigner
- The Commuter
- Friday the 13th series
- Halloween series
- Marvel Cinematic Universe
- Jack Reacher series
- Molly's Game
- IT series

That's all that I could think off


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_I want it wall to wall with John Daniels._

_Uh. Don't you mean uh Jack Daniels?_

_He may be Jack to you son but when you've known him as long as I have._


[ Scent of a Woman (1992)  ]


----------



## orbital

+

*The WOLFMAN
*...Anthony Hopkins, Emily Blunt, Benicio del Toro

Dig the cinematography & a movie just to chill to


----------



## Dave_5280

The Last Castle
Begin Again
Larry Crowne
Braveheart
The Matrix series
The Bourne series
Avatar
Jet Li’s Fearless
Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story
The Shawshank Redemption
The Patriot 
The Notebook
About Time
Good Will Hunting
Gifted
The Lake House
Dances With Wolves
Point Break (both of them)


----------



## dealgrabber2002

New Matrix coming out. Who's a fan?


----------



## bykfixer

One called "copland" is a movie with Sylvester Stalone playing a role of a meek and mild sherriff in a small town funded by mob money. 

It has Ray Liotta, Harvey Keitel and Robert DeNiro as well. Those guys have various stories going on as well, which adds to the main plot but I enjoy the "anti-Rocky" role Stalone plays even though you hope at some point Rocky/Rambo comes to life and beats the crap out of somebody. Aside from the lack of punching and blowing up stuff Stalone is Stalone in this one. There are points where you holler at the screen "c'mon dude take up for yourself here" as he pines for a girl who got away and ends up an abused pawn for some crooked cops. 

Ray Liotta is a great actor and kills it in this one too. DeNiro is a jerk who you kinda hope gets punched in the throat sooner or later. Harvey Keitel isn't quite as cool in this one as his pulp fiction "Winston Wolf role but he still gets it done. 

Faced with the choice of looking the other way or turning on his long time idols Stalone wrestles with his past, present and future and in the end he does things he'd hoped he never had to. 

It's one I like to watch on a rainy day but Mrs Fixer does not, because it does have moments where you say to yourself "c'mon guys, don't be so freaking evil"……


----------



## Poppy

Last night we watched Star Wars, "Return of the Jedi"
IMO the first three Star Wars movies, IV, V, VI, were the best of the 9.


----------



## troutpool

Every year at Christmas time: 1. The Holiday and 2. The Blue Carbuncle with Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Splitrail

It was on today, favorite film of all time, recorded on DVR to watch tonight...........................








Bad Day at Black Rock (1955) - IMDb


Bad Day at Black Rock: Directed by John Sturges. With Spencer Tracy, Robert Ryan, Anne Francis, Dean Jagger. A one-armed stranger comes to a tiny town possessing a terrible past they want to keep secret, by violent means if necessary.




www.imdb.com


----------



## thermal guy

Harry Potter! Lol no judging


----------



## 3oni

I'm well into the 20s or 30s on _The Princess Bride_, which is my all-time favorite movie. _Christmas Vacation_ is close to that number of viewings, too.

Everything else with 10+ viewings is a Christmas movie, although I'm at/near 10 viewings for _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ and _Step Brothers_. Notable annual holiday favorites (all with 10+ viewings) include _Elf, A Christmas Story_, _Scrooge_ (1970), _Bad Santa_, _Love Actually_, _Home Alone_, _How the Grinch Stole Christmas!_ (1966), and _The Muppet Christmas Carol_.

There's plenty of movies I'll watch whenever they're on, and about 60 I've seen more than 5 times, but for rewatches it's hard to compete with movies we watch every year as a family.


----------



## Poppy

3oni said:


> I'm well into the 20s or 30s on _The Princess Bride_, which is my all-time favorite movie. _Christmas Vacation_ is close to that number of viewings, too.
> 
> Everything else with 10+ viewings is a Christmas movie, although I'm at/near 10 viewings for _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ and _Step Brothers_. Notable annual holiday favorites (all with 10+ viewings) include _Elf, A Christmas Story_, _Scrooge_ (1970), _Bad Santa_, _Love Actually_, _Home Alone_, _How the Grinch Stole Christmas!_ (1966), and _The Muppet Christmas Carol_.
> 
> There's plenty of movies I'll watch whenever they're on, and about 60 I've seen more than 5 times, but for rewatches it's hard to compete with movies we watch every year as a family.


Is it in Monty Python and the Holy Grail, that he comes down with 15 commandments, and drops one slate, leaving us with 10 Commandments? OR was that Mel Brooks?
Perhaps the funniest part of the movie. At least the most memorable for me. I'll have to search for that one and watch it again.


----------



## 3oni

Poppy said:


> Is it in Monty Python and the Holy Grail, that he comes down with 15 commandments, and drops one slate, leaving us with 10 Commandments? OR was that Mel Brooks?


The latter! That would be _History of the World Part 1_. Also a great movie! Although that one I've only seen a couple times.


----------



## Poppy

3oni said:


> The latter! That would be _History of the World Part 1_. Also a great movie! Although that one I've only seen a couple times.


I've seen them both, I think it is time for a re-watch. 
Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Predator with Arnie. Classic!


----------



## chip100t

Anything with Clint Eastwood in, even Firefox.


----------



## thermal guy

chip100t said:


> Anything with Clint Eastwood in, even Firefox.


Was that the one where he was a pilot stealing a Russian plane and had to control it by thinking/speaking in Russian?


----------



## chip100t

thermal guy said:


> Was that the one where he was a pilot stealing a Russian plane and had to control it by thinking/speaking in Russian?


That’s the one.
Also the closing scenes of the gauntlet where the streets are lined both sides by hundred of officers literally opposite each other blasting the bus. I always think that can’t be a good idea and it’s a miracle no one is killed in the crossfire😁


----------



## raggie33

watching the remake of it right now holly crud im scared for real


----------



## bridgman

Die Hard 2 (the ultimate Christmas movie)
Iron Man 2
Mulholland Falls
Terminator 1 & 2
Star Trek reboot (despite growing up watching TOS)
Sahara


----------

